# Anyone having regular growth scans due to risk of IUGR?



## moggi

Hi ladies

Was just wondering if anyone else was having regular growth scans due to risk of IUGR? My first daughter was born at 39 weeks after being induced weighing 4lb 13 they estimated she'd stopped growing around 34 weeks but didn't pick up on the IUGR until it was nearly too late. My second daughter was a much improved 7lb but now this one is measuring small. I've been having 4 weekly growth scans since my 20 wk scan. She's been small from the start but was hovering in between the 50th and 10th centile. At the last scan she had slipped down onto the 10th centile. Doppler results were ok though. Hospital said they wont be overly concerned until she slips below 10th centile which doesn't leave much room for error at the moment. 

Trying not to worry unnecessarily and hoping she piles on a bit of weight before the next scan in 3 weeks time, anything to get her off and over the 10th centile again :thumbup:

It'd be nice to chat to someone in a similar situation or who has been in a similar situation. Feel in limbo for the next 3 weeks until I see if she's made any progress. :shrug: xxx


----------



## kimandbump

Hi Hun

I am in a similar situation, my DD was born at 34+4 weighing 3lb 4.5oz, so she was really small for gestation. The fact that she was small was missed when I was pregnant, to the extent that the midwife's were telling me that I was measuring a good few weeks ahead for dates. She was delivered at 34+4 because I had developed pre-eclampsia and they think she had stopped growing at around 30 weeks.

I am now 22 weeks pregnant with my second. My first growth scan will be when I reach 24 weeks then every 4 weeks after.

When is your next scan? Have they given you any indication as to what will happen if baby has fallen below the 10th centile? I really hope she has a growth spurt for you and is over the 10th centile at your next scan. x


----------



## moggi

Hiya
My next growth scan is on 19th April, they haven't said anything about if she falls below the 10th. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that she does have a growth spurt. Had a private 4d scan yesterday evening, she has the chubbiest cheeks now and doesn't look small at all but we'll see what the next NHS scan says. 

That must have been quite a shock for you with your last daughter! To be told that you are measuring ahead and then she came out so tiny!

Have you got your growth scan in a couple of weeks? Hope all goes well for you :hugs:

BTW are you in the UK? x


----------



## Kmc0710

I'm having my 1st and having regular growth scans due to placenta flow problems, baby is measuring small at 306g at 24+0. Bit nervous and anxious about next scan :( xx


----------



## mrssat

Hi there, sounds like we are in similar boats. My 1st was born at 37 weeks (induced) due to low water and small baby. She was 4lb 3 oz when born, but was fine no special care needed.
So this time I have had scans every 4 weeks from 20 weeks, last scan was 2 weeks apart and next one will be at 37 weeks. He has been measured a bit small a few times, but still within the ok range.
I started to get worried a little while ago because everyone was saying ooohhh your bump is tiny, just reminded me of what people were saying when I was preg with DD then I found out she was tiny!People still say it but I just ignore them. Last scan showed him to be 4lb 6 sso already bigger than his sis! I think my last scan is more precaution because DD1 slowed down at the end, so I guess that they want to be careful at the end in case the same thing happens. 
I was told only 10% chance of it happening again. I defo feel this one is bigger and really want a homebirth so I hope he sustains his weight and growth. 
This time the hospital have been great and checked everything. Last time it was a different hospital, but I defo think it was missed, buy a midwife who was rushing on my 34 weeks appointment. It was at my 36 week appointment it was picked up.
It has been worrying but like I say the hospital have been great and I know if he is small he will be fine as my DD was totally fine. 
I hope everything goes ok for you ladies, I will be checking back to see your progress. Lets hope for some big babies!


----------



## mrssat

moggi, I just looked and we are very close in due date! I am 21st May!


----------



## moggi

Kmc0710 said:


> I'm having my 1st and having regular growth scans due to placenta flow problems, baby is measuring small at 306g at 24+0. Bit nervous and anxious about next scan :( xx

When is your next scan due? Let us know how you get on :hugs: xxx


----------



## moggi

Mrssat, yeah you're the day before me :happydance: 

How are you feeling? I've not really got any news yet as my next scan isn't until Thursday, fingers crossed she'll have grown well and not dropped below the tenth centile. Found out at midwifes appointment this morning that she's started to engage already. I'm surprised as she's my third and didn't think it'd happen until the final week or something. 

Take care ladies. Will update after next scan :) xxx


----------



## mrssat

moggi said:


> Mrssat, yeah you're the day before me :happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling? I've not really got any news yet as my next scan isn't until Thursday, fingers crossed she'll have grown well and not dropped below the tenth centile. Found out at midwifes appointment this morning that she's started to engage already. I'm surprised as she's my third and didn't think it'd happen until the final week or something.
> 
> Take care ladies. Will update after next scan :) xxx


Hey, yeah I feel ok thank you. I wouldn't be surprised if I was told that my LO's head was engaging, I have soo much pressure down below and feel like I have dropped. Walking is interesting. I never had this with my DD. I also feel like my bump has really grown, which I am chuffed about.
Midwife nxt tues and scan the following tues. Midwife will also be attending the house next week to book me in for my HB! Exciting! Let us know how you get on on Thurs. GL!


----------



## moggi

That is exciting :) Don't feel really that my bump has grown much more but i've got the pressure! Can't wait to find out tomorrow how shes doing. Fingers crossed XxX


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, I'm going to be having regular growth scans due to a kidney condition which means I leak protein. The levels were quite high in my recent tests but hoping the latest ones are better. I am on aspirin to improve blood flow to the placenta and baby. Very nervous, as I am not even half way. I have my 20 week scan next week and I'm trying to stay as calm as possible.

All the best to you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## mrssat

Hi Moggi - any news? I know you were having your scan on thurs, hope it went ok.


----------



## moggi

Good luck Hellylou, hope everything goes well for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## moggi

mrssat, sorry for delay replying! Scan went fine, she has dropped onto fifth centile now but hospital still dont seem concerned and want next scan in three weeks when i'd be 38+2. It seems to me they keep moving the goal posts, told me originally that they would be concerned if she dropped below tenth, now she has and they're still not bothered. Guess i'll just have to put my faith in them although i don't feel to happy about it at the moment. Only a few more weeks left now though :) How are you? XxX


----------



## mrssat

Well if it makes you feel any better my DD1 wasn't even on a percentile when she was born so 5th aint bad. She fell off the chart completely and she was absolutely fine.
I know it feels like they are moving the goal posts but if they really felt that baby is not progressing they would advise induction. 
GL hun and keep us posted.


----------



## moggi

Yes i'm not concerned that shes going to be tiny, just hoping my body doesn't let me down in these last few weeks if that makes sense? My eldest daughter was way off the scale too and this one is bigger than she was at 39 weeks which is good news :) When is your next scan? XxX


----------



## Kmc0710

Hi I had my repeat growth scan at 26 wks and in two weeks of rest baby had put on weight (now 1lb 2oz at 26 wks & placenta working better dye to rest and off work. Still having 2 weekly scans dye this thurs as I'll be 28 weeks but still anxious really, hoping baby continues to put on :) xx


----------



## kelly6407

Hiya all! 

I'm pregnant with no.3 and due in November. My last baby had severe iugr and stopped growing at 25 weeks they think, she was born at 28+6 weighing 1lb 8oz.

I'm now 12 n half weeks with this one.

I've to have regular scans to check this babies growth, so as far as I know because not had my first appointment yet, they want to scan me at 24,28 and 32 weeks. Got my first dating scan on Wednesday, had an early scan at 6weeks so this scan I will be around 13weeks.


----------



## Hellylou

My 20 week scan went fine - baby measuring big - top of the centiles so doing well so far, although consultant said they wouldn't expect to see any effect this early on, which wasn't so reassuring. Having growth scans at 24, 28 and 32 weeks. 

Anyone taking aspirin and does this have any effect?


----------



## moggi

Hope everyone's ok? Sorry i'm not sure about the effects of aspirin. Had my scan last thurs and shes picked up very slightly so they're happy for her to stay where she is :) Shes not looking too small now around 6lb 7 :happydance: They want to see me again at 41+2 if she hasn't arrived by then to arrange induction. Fingers crossed she'll be here by then! I want my May baby not a June one lol. XxX


----------



## mrssat

I haven't been back to updaye either!hope everyone is doing good. I had my last scan at 37 wks all was fine they estimated the weight at that point to be 5lb8ozs so given another 3 wks should b about 7lbs (i hope) no more scans booked & they are happy for me to have my homebirth. I'm comong up to 39 wks now & soooo ready.oh keeps reminding me he should stay in as long as possible so he gets all his growing done - i want to slap him be cause i'm so uncomfortable! Hope all goes well for us all x x


----------



## kimandbump

Sorry I have not updated, completely forgot about this thread. I had my first growth scan at 24 weeks, everything is looking good with baby measuring between the 50th and 90th centiles! Got my 28 week scan on wed so keeping my fingers crossed everything still ok.

I am also on aspirin. Think it is meant to help with growth as it keeps your blood thin so that it travels through the placenta to the baby and back more easily ensuring baby is getting a good blood supply therefore plenty of nutrients (put very simply!)

Hope everyone is doing well! X


----------



## emmalouise86

:)


----------



## kimandbump

Just noticed that a few of the ladies at the beginning of this thread are getting close to their due dates! How are you all feeling?

I'm getting nervous about my growth scan tomorrow. I wasn't too worried at my 24 week scan but as this is around the time they think my DD stopped growing properly last pregnancy the 28 week and 32 week scans were always the ones I was going to be most worried about. The fact that at the 24 week scan the baby was larger than average has really given me a lot of hope that this pregnancy is going to be straight forward but I feel that could all be snatched away from me tomorrow. It doesn't help that I have been feeling slightly less movements over the past week, my sensible head tells me that the baby has probably just changed position but I can't help but worry! x


----------



## Jessy16

My daughter was diagnosed as having IUGR today. I am 21+3 and she is measuring very behind, at about 16 and a half weeks. I'm very scared as I was warned of the complications and my OB/GYN said I'd be lucky to make it to 32 weeks if baby and I continue to develop as we have been. I'm also at high risk of developing preeclampsia so not the best start to the day!

How is everyone? I'm Jessy btw, I'm 16 and I am expecting my daughter, Cora Grace Alea in September.


----------



## akerie

My LO is also measuring small I have been having growth scans since 20wks then at 28wks then again at 32wks and I have my last and final growth scan tomorrow at 2:15 and I am nervous and excited I'm just really looking for some good news. My Fx for all of us I wish only the best for all of our LO's. I will update Thursday morning.......


----------



## vixxen

Hi ladies just noticed thread :dohh: my baby is measuring small with a fl around 3 weeks behind and am going to see fetal medicine team tomorrow for a more detailed scan.Was just wondering how IUGR is diagnosed and what can they see in the detailed scan?


----------



## gogosteady

Had 27+4 week scan yesterday and HC and FL both measured small. They checked flow through cord and that was fine. Estimated weight was 1lb 13oz. Consultant didnt seem overly worried and i have a scan in 4 weeks time to if all is well. As you can see in my sig its has taken alot to get here so anything like this has me in a panic.
FX for all of us xxx


----------



## vixxen

Hi all have been diagnosed with IUGR because of placenta insufficiency now from today's scan.Will be having scans fortnightly and twice weekly checks at the day asessment clinic(doppler).
Am wondering how many ladies have avoided hospital stays as would have problems with other children.


----------



## vixxen

Hi Jessy16 and Gogosteady!


----------



## peagarden

Vixen, in your detailed scan they will carefully measure diff parts of baby and they will do this each time you go back and plot them on a graph to check baby's growth. They will also check the blood flow through the umbilical cord in each vessel.
Have they told you to take aspirin to improve blood flow? There should be no need to be admitted into hospital unless there are other issues.
Good luck xx


----------



## vixxen

No to the aspirin. All i know at the moment really is its the oxygen and blood flow to the baby.Her side as well as mine.


----------



## peagarden

Well aspirin improves blood flow, my last baby had severe IUGR and this time I am taking 150mg aspirin but also injections of blood thinner and other stuff. Might be worth asking about aspirin cos they say it doesn't hurt anyway so may be worth a go.
Good luck xx


----------



## vixxen

Will do thanks, i think they was a bit busy as it was the end of clinic 5pm :wacko:.Hopefully be told more at the asessment clinic.


----------



## vixxen

Hi again ladies was just reading scan report where i noticed that notched uterine artery was reported have any of you had this?god this is scary:cry::cry:


----------



## peagarden

I don't know about that, sorry. There are some threads on here about it though, am sure I've seen some, good luck xx


----------



## Hellylou

Vixxen, I hope everything's ok and LO gets some growth spurts going on! :hugs: Hang in there x

I have my next scan a week today. Baby certainly feels a lot bigger than the last scan but I'm pretty nervous.


----------



## vixxen

Hellylou said:


> Vixxen, I hope everything's ok and LO gets some growth spurts going on! :hugs: Hang in there x
> 
> I have my next scan a week today. Baby certainly feels a lot bigger than the last scan but I'm pretty nervous.

Thanks both of you and hope babies doing well,will be going day unit tomorrow to check my lo out.
Not too worried about the baby being small at moment as she is at least a 1lb already just so worried that my stupid placenta will pack in any time.
Viable next week and every day after will be a blessing.
Let all our babies get there growth on:happydance:


----------



## moggi

Hiya, hope everyone is doing ok :) and Hello to those who have joined since I last posted here. 

I think I posted that the hospital were happy with her size at the last scan and don't want to see me again until I get to 41+2.

Its my due date today and she must be comfy in there because theres absolutely no sign of her at the moment lol X


----------



## Hellylou

Ooh Moggi how exciting - good luck and update when you can x


----------



## Crayz

Hi everyone. I hope I'm not too late in posting here.

Vixen-I hope everyth works out for your baby and yourself. 

Moggi-Congrats on a decent sized baby! 

I have been closely monitored for IUGR recently as well. Our daughter has been measuring small since about 24 weeks? Now at almost 30, she's measuring about 2-3 weeks smaller. They have booked me for bi-weekly scans, have me steroids to mature her lungs, and are sending me for non-stress tests. 

No signs of DS, tested for viruses that came back negative, no cystic fibrosis, no blood sugar complications, she's symmetrical, she's active, and her heartbeat is good. Her organs all look great. 

I am a tiny person, 5'3" pre pregnancy weight of about 107. So far, I've only gained a little more than 10 lbs. All the women in my family are small. My husband is also small, and so is his family. I'm thinking it's just genetics and they're being overly cautious, but I guess I can't really find out until she's here (if they don't take her early). As of right now, she's still growing steadily, just not as big as they'd like. If she stops growing, I will have a c-section.

I would rather them be cautious. 

Some of you may want to ask about steroids to mature the lungs faster JUST IN CASE. Little to no side effects, and it gives baby a much better chance of survival and less oxygen needed if they are born early. Vixen especially, I would ask about it at least!


----------



## vixxen

Have been given the steroids now myself and am being given blood thinning injections nightly too now.Not as painful as the steroids though:thumbup:.
Am in the hospital now for the rest of pregnancy as my hospitals policy is that if there is a problem with oxygen and blood flow then keep the mommy in till delivery and in my case means cs:cry:.
I have been given my own room now and day release so hopefully that will make life for me a little easier!
Moggi i hope i last as long as you!:flower:


----------



## Hellylou

Ah Vixxen - I feel for you! Hang in there :hugs:

My growth scan last week showed all well for dates so far. Next one at 28 weeks, and hopefully bubs will be growing just as well.


----------



## Crayz

Vixen, good for you on the steroids. I swear it's "Miracle Grow." 

Maybe it's just my imagination, but my belly has popped since getting those shots, and I just had the second one on Saturday. 

I'm sure staying at the hospital is not pleasant, but at least you're being monitored closely, and it has to put your mind at some sort of ease knowing you won't have to travel far if you need anything.

Here we get typhoons really badly, and because the pressure changes, if you're 24 weeks +, you have to stay in the hospital during the whole thing in case you go into labor. You don't get a private room, you get a big room with no beds to sleep on the floor with probably 20 other women and their husbands! Typhoon season starts June. FUN.

Last year we had a typhoon that lasted 4 days. 


Anyways, my first stress test is tomorrow. Hopefully all goes well. I also have a scan. 

Hellylou, so good to hear about your scan results. Is your baby catching up to the growth chart?


----------



## Hellylou

Hi Crayz - baby was measuring bang on average for size on the chart and followed the line more or less from the 20 week scan, but they did say with proteinuria the growth can be more of an issue from 24 weeks onwards so the next scan at 28 weeks should be a better indication of how things are progressing. Fingers crossed!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Crayz

Hellylou said:


> Hi Crayz - baby was measuring bang on average for size on the chart and followed the line more or less from the 20 week scan, but they did say with proteinuria the growth can be more of an issue from 24 weeks onwards so the next scan at 28 weeks should be a better indication of how things are progressing. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs:

That's great news!! I wish I was in that same boat, but I guess we'll just keep checking to make sure she is growing. At this point I'm thankful for growth and steady, healthy heartbeat.

Thanks for wishing me luck. I just had a scan on Friday, so I don't think there will be any change since then, but the non-stress test is new, so hopefully that goes good. She's moving around like a ninja right now, so I'm happy.


----------



## vixxen

Had to discharge myself from hospital to day as social services was giving me crap! my kids safe happy still attending school wont say more still very angry!:growlmad:
I've got my growth scan again tomorrow hope its ok though getting very paranoid about the cord flow i wish they could give me an estimate when they think it will reverse (thats when i will be given an emcs) if its only absent like i have they are happy for me to go on as long as baby still getting what she needs!


----------



## Crayz

vixxen said:


> Had to discharge myself from hospital to day as social services was giving me crap! my kids safe happy still attending school wont say more still very angry!:growlmad:
> I've got my growth scan again tomorrow hope its ok though getting very paranoid about the cord flow i wish they could give me an estimate when they think it will reverse (thats when i will be given an emcs) if its only absent like i have they are happy for me to go on as long as baby still getting what she needs!

Vixxen, Good luck on the growth scan. I hope it's good news for you! I'm just glad you had the shots in case hey need to take your baby early. I've read that they make a huge difference in whether they need oxygen after birth, and for how long. So that should at least put your mind at ease.

I had the NST done for the first time yesterday and it went fine. The tech actually commented on how active she is. I also had a large cup of chocolate milk that I was slurping on. Every time I would drink some, her heartbeat would go up and you could hear her move on the little microphone. Like a swift ninja kick. It was really funny. She actually couldn't get a good picture of her because she was just non-stop moving. 

She is very strong, so that makes me feel a whole lot better. It must be all the protein I've been eating. She'll be born with six pack abs and big biceps!


----------



## Hellylou

vixxen said:


> Had to discharge myself from hospital to day as social services was giving me crap! my kids safe happy still attending school wont say more still very angry!:growlmad:
> I've got my growth scan again tomorrow hope its ok though getting very paranoid about the cord flow i wish they could give me an estimate when they think it will reverse (thats when i will be given an emcs) if its only absent like i have they are happy for me to go on as long as baby still getting what she needs!

Sorry to hear about social services :hugs:

Good luck with the growth scan. Hope all looks well x

crayz - good news on your scan! Glad little one is so strong and active in there. She sounds like a fighter :thumbup:


----------



## Crayz

Vixxen-I was wondering about that social services thing, then it hit me.

Don't they know there is a very good reason you are at the hospital, and that if your kids are going to school, fed, clean, and whatever else, why do they interfere? 

I'm so sorry as I think they are only putting your baby at risk. 

My husband works for the gub'ment (as I call it) and it just works in the most backwards ways I swear. I'd call someone and fight that!

Thanks HellyLou! I appreciate that! Yes. She is very very active and strong, which could totally bite me in the behind one day! But for now, I'm delighted.

I have another appointment tomorrow. Maybe I should just stay at the hospital.


----------



## vixxen

Crayz said:


> Vixxen-I was wondering about that social services thing, then it hit me.
> 
> Don't they know there is a very good reason you are at the hospital, and that if your kids are going to school, fed, clean, and whatever else, why do they interfere?
> 
> My husband works for the gub'ment (as I call it) and it just works in the most backwards ways I swear. I'd call someone and fight that!
> 
> It should be alright with social services,though i think personally they are just protecting their own backs. My older children do have special needs so some help is welcome but when i find out they are having secret meetings and not telling me or my family who are looking after my children whats happening, has me really paranoid.
> Yep the gub'ment is very backwards at the moment:haha:,but i understand money is an issue in all the services at the moment.


----------



## vixxen

When they say for me next to go in i will even if thats in a couple of days at least i have a little time to sort things out better.
Last week i only went in for a normal doppler scan then they said we are keeping you in and giving you steroids so i didnt really have time to prepare though i now know i 've got too:dohh: sooner then i realised!


----------



## Crayz

I'm sure there are plenty of other families they should be worried about. 

I really hope it all works out for you and by some miracle, they don't have to take your baby early. Not just because of health reasons (of course that's the most important) but because if baby has to spend anytime in the NICU, are social services going to come creeping around because you have to spend a lot of time at the hospital with the baby?

UGH. Praying for you and your family.

Tomorrow I have another Non-Stress test in the morning. Just thinking of all of the appointments I have makes my head spin. I know it's for a good cause, but I'm really looking forward to it being over.

If I have to have a c-section, I asked my OB/GYN to just tie my tubes. I'm not doing this again if there is a chance that there could be a repeat of what is going on now. I'll be happy and thankful for my one, no matter how she turns out.


----------



## vixxen

Yep probably more interference when baby arrives but i think at least i've got things sorted, i kinda gatecrashed the meeting:haha:
I am very worried about the nicu, though the hospital i'm with really are good at what they do so know they will try there best for my baby and keep her in as long as is safe for her.
I will be getting sterilized myself if i manage to get an elective cs rather than emergency as the notching on the cord can happen in subsequent pregnancies,though to be totally honest 4 will be more than enough for me.:wacko:
Scan today has gone ok with baby putting on estimated 7oz in a fortnight so at 25 weeks her weight is estimated at 1lb 9oz which i'm impressed with!
My next flow scan is on fri then a talk with consultant again to see where we go from there.
As i have sorted the kids out a little better and social services i will be more than happy going back in as at least being there they can get her out quite quickly.
Crayz what do they do when they do the non stress test ? is that the heart rate monitor thing? not sure what its called only know they won't put me on it till 26 weeks:cry: heard so many babies on that machine in hospital felt like torture i wanted to hear my baby not theirs:dohh:


----------



## Crayz

Vixxen-I know the NICU sounds scary, but babies are there everyday, and are very well taken care of. Without them, we may not even get to ever take our babies home, so don't be nervous. I'm sure if either of us have a little one spending time there, we'll both be petrified, but thankful. I live in Okinawa, Japan as my husband is in the military. Our hospital is seriously from WWII. I was really scared about her having to go to the NICU here. My doctor assured me that our NICU is the best, and if I was in Guam having the same issues, they would have sent me here. That made me feel a lot better!

That is great news by the way for the growth scan! The baby is getting bigger quickly!! I'm telling you, it's the miracle grow steroids!

Yeah. At is point, I should ask for a key to my own room. I'm happy you got everything sorted out in case you go back in.

Yes, the NST is where you sit in a recliner and they hook your belly up to a bunch of heart rate monitors and a microphone. They monitor the heart rate for about 20-30 minutes. They check to see the heartbeat increase, and when it does, it must increase for 10 seconds at a time. So if and when you need them, bring a cold drink with you to get baby stimulated. It's so weird to listen to them get all jumpy after you drink something cold or sweet (or both).


----------



## jojo23

hi girls hope you dont mind me coming in... im 36 weeks and am now having twice weekly scans due to baby being small. they havent actually told me its IUGR so im a little confused but figured you girls can offer some advice :)
so basically baby has plenty of fluid around him and the placenta and cord flow are fine but his abdomen and head are measuring about 3 weeks behind. they didnt tell me what percentile he is in but at my 28 weks scan he was 2.1lbs and 20th centile.
he measured 5lbs at my 36 week scan. the doctor doesnt seem overly worried and im getting plenty of movement but im a little concerned as to why they are bringin me in twice a week.... baby is head down and consultant said if he hasnt gained much weight by 38 weeks they will bring me in and induce me as baby would be better off out than in!

im worrying myself silly as i had quite a late loss last year and there was never a cause found but when i gave birth my little girl was measuring way behind her gestational age ( born at 22 weeks but measured 17-18) 

Little man was quiet during ultrasound the other day but as i mentioned he's moving fine in general, actually had a really active day today!

so im just a lil confused and wondering where i slot in really and what they will do from here on in!!

hope everyone is getting good news and thanks in advance for listening xxxxx


----------



## Crayz

Welcome JoJo, of course we don't mind! In reality though, we wish you weren't here :(

Since you are 36 weeks and baby is already 5 pounds, I would also be confused as to why they are concerned, but I'm not a doctor. If your son is measuring small for gestational age then I would imagine they are just being cautious at this point. Better to be cautious than not concerned at all! I'll bet it's protocol. If you're confused, just make sure you ask a lot of questions at your next appointment. Write them down if you need to before you go so you remember. Sometimes I get in there and I'm so overwhelmed, that I leave even more confused than I went in! 

I haven't gotten an official IUGR diagnosis yet either as she is still growing, just not as big as they would like. I guess it all depends on baby's measurements of head, body, and arms in relation to each other, or just in relation to other "average" babies in general. Our daughter is on an upward curve, just on the bottom curve. She is very active, good fluid, all other tests came back negative or normal.

Lots of movement is a really good sign, so you have that going for you! 

One important thing is whether or not your baby is measuring symmetrical, or asymmetrical, as asymmetrical has more of an indication of chromosome abnormalities. Don't stress yourself out though, because that's not always the case. 

Just remember that babies, just like people come in ALL shapes and sizes, and maybe yours will just be a tiny little guy! My husband was a large baby, but today, he's 5'5". You just never know!

I hope it all works out for you and you'll just have a little peanut on your hands who will probably grow to be taller than your SO.


----------



## jojo23

thanks so much!!! at every scan he has just measured slightly behind but his head circumference and abdomen etc are all around the same size just smaller than expected.

they kept changing my dates as well so i was never sure exactly how far but last week they gave me a definite date of 22nd of June as a due date which would make me 36 weeks and baby measuring 33weeks. they said they would rather monitor me at this stage and if baby needs to come at any stage they can start me which i dont mind as they know best!im pretty small myself im only 5'2 and when i was born i was in around the 6lb mark and so was my OH he was just 6lbs and was actually overdue. he's quite slim also so hopefully little man is just taking his time gaining the fat he needs lol.

the only thing im worried about is that if my placenta and the cord flow etc is fine and he doesnt grow much more that there could be a problem with baby. i will love him heart and soul regardless but id hate to think he is having difficulty in there. glad to hear your little girl is growing even though she's taking her time:) fingers crossed our little ones get nice n fat in the next while lol xxxx


----------



## Crayz

It's like our pregnancies mirror each others.

I'm very tiny at 5'3" 107 pre-pregnancy weight. I look like I'm 3 months pregnant, but I'm 30 weeks. Baby is measuring at around 27.

I was a tiny baby, my brother (my mother's first) was around 6 lbs. full term. My SIL just had a 5 lb. baby 3 weeks early, so she probably would have been around 6 lbs. full term. My family and my husband's family are full of tiny women, so I'm thinking genes are against me and you, and we make small babies. Sometimes doctors can be wrong. I've heard of women being monitored for IUGR and being told their babies were small, only to have a 9 lb. baby. You just never know, and it's not an exact science to measure in utero.

My doctor said that he does actually see this pretty often, and the majority are just small babies. I'm praying that's all it is.


----------



## jojo23

awe seems like small babies are just in our families!! yeah my doctor said when everything is lookng fine it just seems like he's gonna be a smallish baby. he also said they get so used to seeing bigger babies lately that when they see a smaller one they kinda go oh ok whats goin on here! how regular are your scans hun? xx


----------



## Crayz

Yes. I'm going to bet on small babies for us! Just think of how easy all of our deliveries will be! I bet those big babied ladies will be SO jealous :winkwink:

Just trying to make light of a scary situation. I bet big babies are because of steroids in food. I guess I should have steered away from all the organic milk and just drank the milk that came from the caged and beaten cows!

My scans are every two weeks about, and I go for bi-weekly stress tests. I just had one today and she was moving so much that the tech told me to lay off the chocolate milk during the test! I can't help it, I like when she's active because I can hear her kicking, and her heartbeat goes crazy! It puts my mind at ease more knowing she's so strong. 

They gave me steroid shots last week to mature her lungs in case they need to take her early. I wouldn't think you need those as you are close to the finish line, but you may want to ask. It couldn't hurt to be proactive, even if they say no. 

The last scan I had was Friday but they only checked her heartbeat and fluid. Everything was fine. She'll have another measurement done on the 7th of June. But the last time she was measured, she grew, but she is always 3 weeks behind. So two weeks from now, she will probably be 3 weeks behind. As long as she doesn't stop growing, I'm okay with that. 

My DH predicts they will have to induce me because i'll go past my due date. I should have slapped him for saying that. In this heat? I'm already tiny, but it's still a lot of weight for my tiny frame, and I'm very uncomfortable. Also? I live 5 miles from the sun in a humid, sticky, tropical climate. Bleh.

Have you done any NST testing yet?


----------



## jojo23

lol yeah we'll be fine with our little small bundles :) no i havent done any NST tests yet i have been having lots of movements and the only reason they were a little concerned was because he was quiet during ultrasound but to be honest it was late afternoon which is his quiet time and i had been out there so long at that stage i hadnt had any lunch. the moment i came home and ate he went mad again lol. also baby is very low down so she said its a little difficult to judge head circumference at this stage. i just feel a little stuck in limbo at the moment! 

ugh i hate that humid weather its so hard to do anything its a bit like that here in ireland today but its still raining lol!!! if they induce me i could be seeing little man in 2 weeks eeek they might do a NST test tomorrow if he isnt actve during the scan but its a morning scan so should be fine! think ill have a big glass of OJ before i go in lol xxx


----------



## Jox

Can I join you ladies?

a little about me. My 1st son was stillborn at 36+2 weeks. We dont know why. I was then having fortnightly growth scans with my 2nd son and he stopped growing at 32 weeks but picked up at 34 weeks scan. He was delivered a few days later after a course of steriods.

Im now expecting my 3rd son and am almost 33 weeks. Im having fortnightly scans and hes already slightly on the smaller side compared to his brother. They gave me steriods at 25 weeks when he was 1st showing small. Going by my previous 2 pregnancies and history of IUGR im expecting to find he hasnt grown at my scan on thursday when i will be 33+2 weeks. Im on clexane and aspirin this time tho so hoping they make a difference.

Btw, my 1st son was 4lb1oz at 36 weeks, 2nd was 5lb4oz at 34 weeks (altho stopped growing at 32 weeks) and this little fella is est just over 4lb a week ago. Its not so much about small birth weight they just stop growing literally over night :-(

xxx


----------



## Hellylou

Hi Jox :flower:

Firstly, I am so so sorry for your loss...:hugs:

I hope this time the aspirin and meds make a difference and your little fella keeps growing in there. Let us know on Thurs how the scan goes - fingers crossed. 

My next is at 28 weeks, so a week on Thurs. I don't have a history of IUGR but my protein leak puts me at risk of it, so it's more a precaution with me. We have yet to find any actual growth issues so far. The next scan will certainly give a better idea of whether it is an issue or not. I am also on a strict vegetarian diet with limited protein to try to limit the leak. It has gone up, but appears to be stable so far.


----------



## Jox

Thanks Hellylou, i hope all goes wellw ith your scan next week too.

at our last scan on 24th May he'd had abit of a growth spurt which was brilliant to see but i just know it doesnt mean anything. its all about the next 2/4 weeks and IF i do get passed them ive got to start dealing with getting to and passing the gestation my son died/was born at. Nightmare isnt it :-( we'll get there tho x


----------



## jojo23

hi Jox sorry to hear of your loss and im glad they are keeping a really close eye on you. im in twice a week now to be monitored but only since last week when they discovered baby is small. my scan last week estimated baby was 5lbs ish and i had a doppler done on friday to check blood flow from the placenta and cord. i have another scan tomorrow to double check growth again although im not expecting much of a change in 7 days as the doctor told me last week normally they need to leave 10-12 days to see a difference. ive been told that they might induce me at 38 weeks if baby hasnt grown so just have to wait and see!!! they've also been telling me that baby might not have enough room in there to grow either so im not sure what to believe. hope your next scan goes well hun xxxx


----------



## Jox

thanks Jojo. They wont do a growth scan on me anymore than fortnightly as they say there isnt enough growth in a week for it to be measured accurately. So when he was first on the small side they had us in the following week to check the blood flow etc and back on the fortnightly scans since hes been following his centile line. 3 days till scan anyway.

I hope all if good at your scan on friday x


----------



## jojo23

thanks hun, i was quite surprised they wanted to do one on me as it will only be a week between scans but i guess they know best really and at least it will put my mind at ease that all is going well in there :) im hoping tomorrow they answer my questions a little better so if i have any more info ill update!!! keep me in your thoughts xxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo23

having a scan today girls say a prayer all goes well xxx


----------



## vixxen

Hi jojo and others i've missed.
Hope your scan goes alright today:flower::hugs:
My one went bad yesterday the flow out of baby is even more absent now so am pretty sure will be kept in tomorrow again.
Will stay positive though my baby has a better chance now then 2 weeks ago.
Does anyone know how long before reversal of flow happens after it becomes absent?


----------



## moggi

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is ok and all scans have gone well etc :) Just wanted to update, its a bit late so many apologies but I've had my hands full lol. Isobelle arrived safely (5 days late) on 27th May at 9.29pm. After all that worry about her size she was a lovely 7lb 5. Good luck to all of you, you're all in my thoughts :) XxX


----------



## Hellylou

Congratulations Moggi! Wonderful news :happydance::hugs:


----------



## peagarden

yay! congratulations moggi, hope u r all doin well x


----------



## X__Kimberly

I had this with my son, at my 36 growth scan we found he he had stopped growing at 32 weeks weighing at 4 lbs 9 oz's

They induced me at 37 weeks cause they said his blood flow in his cord had changed and he was much better off outside then in.

He was born feb 11th weighing 4lbs 10 oz's 18 inches long and all heathly :). He's now a handsome almost 4 month old that loves to eat and weighing almost 12 pounds 

I wish I would've found this section when I was pregnant and scared


----------



## vixxen

Congrats moggi:flower:!
What a beautiful photo and wow what a good weight!

And hello everyone again:haha:

My scan went bad wed so spent the last couple of nights in hospital again,just came out today.:happydance:

Today's scan was a lot better (better flow) i'm hoping it stays good for some time yet as i'm focasing on getting to 28 weeks at least,so not long then my point will be 30 weeks.


----------



## kelly6407

Congrats on the new bundle moggi

Glad the cord flow is better vixxen! Hope it stays that way.


My regular scans will start in 2 weeks time, got my 20week scan then it's 4 weekly after that. 
Started feeling flutters :) and my bump is starting to show.
Can't wait for my next scan to see what team we're on. Not fussed since I had 1 of each already but my son really wants a brother but would be nicer to have a girl since my baby already is a girl so since they r close in age it will be easier.

I'm kinda starting to dread getting to 20weeks too because that's when I'll be monitored closely and when I'll start panicking at everything. Just hope my cord works this time and PE stays away and I have a smooth pregnancy. I just missed out on the last trimester last time and got very upset seeing pregnancy people and getting jealous I never had a bump. I just want to have a newborn in hospital and have that experience.




Good luck to the rest of u


----------



## Jox

Hi ladies,

my scan went amazingly on thursday, Jbs had another huge growth spurt and gone from the 10th centile to over the 50th in 4 weeks. estimated at weighing 5lb3oz now!! this means im the furthest on in any pregnancy with a baby STILL growing inside of me!! maybe i will get a fully grown newborn after all??!!

Back next week for CTG then growth scan the week after when i will be 35+2, about the exact gestation my 1st died at (we found out at 35+6). getting so close to the finishing line!! maybe the aspirin and clexane have done their job 

hope you are all well x


----------



## vixxen

Wow great growth spurt Jox!
Yep am glad flows a bit better will just have to see what monday brings though kelly:winkwink: my lucks terrible at the moment :haha:


----------



## Jox

Im that excited about Jbs growth that ive even put his growth chart on as my avatar :rofl: x


----------



## Crayz

Moggi-Congrats! She's beautiful, and a nice size too! You must feel very blessed!

Vixxen-I'm glad your flow looked better on your latest scan.

Jox-that is amazing news! It gives me hope that miracles DO happen. I hope your LO continues to grow!

Well ladies, my scan on Thursday didn't go so well. Baby has fallen off the growth chart, so she will be delivered within the next 2-3 weeks via c-section (which would put e around 34-35 weeks. She's also breech, so the c-section would have been inevitable. I got another shot of steroids today. Everything else is still good, heart rate, blood flow, fluid, and lots of movement. I had a consult with the NICU as she will be spending some time there. Since we live kind of far, I have the option of staying at the hospital after she's born to be closer and see her more often. 

Ugh. I wish she would just have a growth spurt!


----------



## Jox

aww Crayz, so scary :-( im glad they are looking after you and are planning delivery. If you do get worried about movements at any time make sure you go straight to the hosp. Leo stopped growing at 32 weeks and was delivered by csection at 34 +3 weeks because like your bubba he was breech too! Just wanting to give you a little hope that your stay in NICU would hopefully be a short one, Leo didnt spend a single day in NICU, not even a minute and we were home with him 3 days later (would of been 34+6wks gestation) and that was mostly just because i had a section!! I really hope your bubba has some good growth between now and her birth x

I am the gestation today that i was with Leo when his static growth was identified, 33+6wks, so only 4 days away from the point he was born!! crazy and scary x


----------



## kelly6407

Aw crayz, so sorry to hear ur baby isn't doing as well as u hoped.
There's always a chance baby will grow a little more b4 birth, the bigger they r the better they do usually, well my little girl had severe iugr and weighed 1lb 8oz and has done amazingly well. U wouldn't believe she was ever that small to see her now at 13months old.
Good luck, hope the nicu stay is short and sweet!


----------



## Crayz

Jox-That's wonderful news and puts my mind at ease! Thank you!

Kelly-Same, same. 13 months! Wow. That's awesome! Is your LO still a little tiny thing? 

Mine is genetically predisposed to the "tiny genes." As I've already mentioned, both sides of the family are chalk full of "Little Women." :haha:

Do you ladies ever notice and developmental delays with either of your kids? That's what I really worry about. Yes, I know she will learn at her own pace, all babies do, but I don't want her to struggle. I mean, who would? I know that the cards that I have been dealt may be different from yours (although I hope not), but I Like to hear other people's experiences. Calms my mind.


----------



## kelly6407

Crayz said:


> Jox-That's wonderful news and puts my mind at ease! Thank you!
> 
> Kelly-Same, same. 13 months! Wow. That's awesome! Is your LO still a little tiny thing?
> 
> Mine is genetically predisposed to the "tiny genes." As I've already mentioned, both sides of the family are chalk full of "Little Women." :haha:
> 
> Do you ladies ever notice and developmental delays with either of your kids? That's what I really worry about. Yes, I know she will learn at her own pace, all babies do, but I don't want her to struggle. I mean, who would? I know that the cards that I have been dealt may be different from yours (although I hope not), but I Like to hear other people's experiences. Calms my mind.


My little girl is still small for her age, she's not the average size of a 13month old cause she still only weighs 16lb and is still short but she's not had any development issues. When they r prem u adjust their ages when looking at development so she is right on track with the average 10month old which is what she technically is. U adjust their age till the reach 2yrs old then they are just like every other 2yr old. 

So if u compare my daughter to another 10month old she is doing the exact same and some things she does is even ahead of her adjusted age which is impressive. When I say she's 13months to people I do get the 'oh she's tiny' line but then I go on to explain why she's small, she's still small for a 10month old too, she's even smaller than my friends 5 month old lol


----------



## Jox

lol kelly, my friends 5 month old is almost 18lb!! 

Leo was 6 weeks prem weighing 5lb4oz. He did some things 'behind time' like smiling, crawling and walking but some babies do these things later anyway. Leo was 16 months by the time he walked but was literally running straight away. I think the main thing he was behind on was his growth, it took him till over 12 months to catch up in clothes and even now at 21 months he still wears mostly 12-18 month stuff, altho he doesnt look tiny anymore.

But for 5lb+ and 34 weeks i dont really class him as prem anymore (would feel a fraud) coz he was such a good size etc they stopped putting his corrected age in his red book after 12 months too.

xxx


----------



## Crayz

Thanks ladies for putting my mind at ease more! 

I'll just have a little teacup baby! She'll weigh less than my Mini Dachshund!

Wow, 5lbs. + is a good size for a 34 weeker! I'd do anything for a 5 lb. baby at this point.

I mean, heck, I'll take 4 lbs.!!

One of the guys my husband works with said not to worry. As long as all the tests come back normal, she's fine, just really small. Him and his wife had two preemies. One was 3lbs. and change. He just said they're kind of ugly until they fill out. LOL. I admire his honesty.


----------



## Jox

How many wks r u now crayz and how much r they estimating her to be?

My 1st was 4lb1oz born at 36+2 and I don't really remember either of mine being particularly tiny (which in comparison to most they weren't lol)

Xxx


----------



## Crayz

Jox-At 30 she was measuring at about 2 lbs. 8oz. I have another growth scan tomorrow morning. Hopefully she's grown a little. 

I've had 3 shots of steroids already so her lungs should be good to go!

She said 2-3 weeks but can't give us a definite answer. She just told me to keep my bag packed by the door and put it in the car for every appointment I have, because there will be no warning. It will just be, "Well, today is the day!"

It's just weird. Everything looks good otherwise. My NST's are always stellar, and flow to her heart and brain are always great. Fluid is perfect. It's really devastating because there is nothing I can do. I'm sure you know the feeling.

Oh, and she's still breech in the butt down position. I guess that's good news because it would mean she still has some room to grow. 

I did get to see her little,face yesterday. She has my husband's chubby cheeks, so maybe she won't come out looking like a total alien. :haha:


----------



## Jox

aww bless her, a teeny baby x

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your back on to tell us shes grown abit!

With leo, when he just stopped growing his blood flow, waters and ctgs were all still perfect, he just literally stopped growing once i hit 32 weeks!!

Im at the hosp tomorrow for a CTG and to see consultant after, really hoping to discuss my induction date with him if i get past my scan next week. we'll see x


----------



## Crayz

Jox said:


> aww bless her, a teeny baby x
> 
> I hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your back on to tell us shes grown abit!
> 
> With leo, when he just stopped growing his blood flow, waters and ctgs were all still perfect, he just literally stopped growing once i hit 32 weeks!!
> 
> Im at the hosp tomorrow for a CTG and to see consultant after, really hoping to discuss my induction date with him if i get past my scan next week. we'll see x

Thanks Jox! I will definitely let you know how it goes. 

To be honest, I really like the doctor I see. She's the specialist for all of the military hospitals in Asia. She's also a Chaplain so she's good at delivering horrible news. That being said, I trust that she knows what's best for our daughter, but I LOATHE going to her appointments because I always leave in tears. I stopped wearing make-up and nice clothes to the appointments. Now it's comfy pants and hoodies. If they're gong to take her early, I want to be comfortable while I bawl without having mascara down my face.. 

I hope your appointments go well also! Keep me updated on your induction. When do you think they are looking at? Or do you have no idea? I'm just curious because maybe they'll have similar birthdays! How cool.


----------



## Jox

well coz of Kasper i wont go over 38 weeks, which is the 10th July but im gonna ask for a few days earlier for the induction to actually be booked for. Kasper was a vaginal birth but Leo a csec so got the whole VBAC to get thru too.

less than 4 weeks either way so yes our babies might be appearing at about the same time  x


----------



## Crayz

Good for you with the VBAC! I'll never have another child, so I won't ever get to have that experience. I hope yours goes very smoothly. Are you nervous at all?

Yes, I'm seeing early July babies is our future! 

DH and I said it would be funny if she was born on the 4th of July (Independance Day in The U.S.) in Japan, taken care of by a Russian NICU doctor. 

We'll have a good story to tell her about how she came into this world either way!


----------



## Jox

Y wont you have another? due to your complications this time? or just a decision the 2 of you have made? tell me to mind my own if you like :blush: lol

I am very excited at the prospect of having a VBAC, i was adament on having and elec csec before conceiving and early on but the more it goes on the more i want my VBAC. I 'enjoyed' my labour with Kasper (dispite the obvious down side :cry:) and atm am not scared or nervous of having a natural labour. Leo was breech so a csec was really our only option but if Jb stays behaving and stays head down (has been for about 3 weeks now) then i will definitely give it a go. I so want to try Bfing this time and its harder after a section plus i wouldnt even be able to pick Leo up and hes such a mummys boy and loves his cuddles x


----------



## Crayz

The stress of all of the complications from this pregnancy, I can't do it again. I can't run the risk of this happening again. It's been really tough. I admire you for doing it more than once!

Plus I suffer from horrible anxiety already, and had to quit my meds for the pregnancy. I could have taken an SSRI, but they make my anxiety worse, so I can only tolerate SNRI's, which carry a lot of risks. I've had to take a low dose of benzos though, which is scary in itself because it's a class D. But they have assured me that the risks with the benzos she is showing no signs of (heart, brain, or cleft palate). If I don't take it, I cannot function like a normal person.

Normally my anxiety isn't nearly this bad as I've managed to control it better over the years, but there are a lot of factors involved. My husband is in the military and is hardly ever home (he missed the first 3 months of my pregnancy. I got my BFP and he was like, "Okay, see you in a few months"), we live in a foreign country 8,000 miles away from any family or support where nobody speaks English in my neighborhood, and with the LO issues, and I'm sure my hormones are all out of whack, this has not been a glowing experience for me. 

Sorry so long, but hey, you asked! 

I'm sure your VBAC will be great! I'm sure the experience will be like the one you had with your first born. You'll get to hold your LO right away and have that bonding time, and hopefully BF will be easy and comfortable right away. And if not, you'll figure it all out. 

I'm very excited for you!


----------



## Jox

Must be so hard not having family around for support!! is hubby there now? will he be there till bubba is born?

This bubba will definitely be our last. Too much stress, altho hes been a good mover so that side of things hasnt been too bad.

this baby growing is so much harder than people realise isnt it :-( x


----------



## Crayz

It's tough being so far away. And every time I talk to my family, I cry. It's rough. I feel trapped on this island. 

I am thankful for the experience. Not many people get the opportunity to live outside their own country, and Japanese culture is quite amazing. I've learned so much. I worked at a salon on one of the bases here for over a year with two local women, and they were the best co-workers I've ever had. Very hard working and so, so sweet.

I am just really ready to move back to the states. So it's only a matter of about 6 more months. I think that will make a huge difference in my anxiety. 

DH is here, but after he got back, they were looking to send him on a 6 month deployment, and I just about lost it. I told him to send me back to the states, I would have the baby there with support of friends and family, not ALONE in a foreign country. He got out of it because he knew I would not come back here after that, and thankfully so, because my pregnancy became high risk shortly after that. Now they schedule him for nothing as they know I could have this baby at an time. He'll get about 6 weeks off for paternity leave, which will be nice as I will be recovering from surgery. During that 6 weeks though he'll have to travel to the states for some written tests he has to take, but only for a few days.

So right now things are good to go! He's not leaving, baby is coming, and we are all ready for her!

Also, DH is retiring from the military, so after this duty station, no more deployments, no more moving every 3 years, no more crying on the phone with family! I'm so looking forward to a normal life!


----------



## tishtosh

Can I join this thread please? Im not sure if its exactly what Ive got but I was told I had low PAPP A levels which can lead to IUGR.

Im 17 weeks at the mo with my second, first pregnancy went v smoothly so no experience of this and its quite scary!

Ive got my 20 week scan 2 weeks tomorrow and they're going to check the blood flow to the placenta.
If thats all ok Ill be having growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks. I guess if it doesnt look ok Ill have more regular monitoring so fx.


----------



## vixxen

Wahoo out of hospital again! just in for a couple of nights lol.

Sorry you are going through such a stressful time Crayz without your family, glad your hubbie is there for you now, and after baby being born.

Hi Jox wow that growth is going good!

Glad you ladies are getting to the point doctors are talking about planned deliveries i'm hoping to get that point too, am really dreading the prospect of going in on a check up to be told i need to deliver that day!.

Well i guess for me at the moment it is so day to day, test to test lol.
Hopefully will not be staying in this weekend but will see at tomorrows scan and a ctg on sat:dohh:


----------



## vixxen

:happydance: third trimester! :happydance:


----------



## vixxen

:hi: tishtosh


----------



## Crayz

Vixxen! Glad to see you, and out of the hospital too! Woot!! :happydance:

Thanks for the support also. I'm just having a hard time, that's all. I'll be much better once baby is here! I'm ready to be done being pregnant. And the steroids are making me retain some water and break out (yuck). 

I don't have a date either Vixxen. Mine is also day by day. I could go in tomorrow for my growth scan and she could say, "Okay, time to take her out!" I have my bag packed, so I'm ready!!

Today was quite the busy one for LO. She was dancing around in there constantly, so that makes me feel better. 

Tosh-Of course you are welcome to join! I hope your growth scans go well and your LO is just going to have a growth spurt soon. It's still early to tell for you. At my 20 week scan, Dr. Just said, "She's tiny, so we'll keep an eye on her." Then it turned serious around the 28 week mark, so I get NST tests 3 times a week as well as Doppler to check flow, and my fluid checked as well, which all are always great. She is breech, and also because of her size, they don't want to stress her out so I will have a c-section. I've had 3 shots of steroids to mature her lungs. 

I'm just telling you this NOT to scare you, just what to expect if your LO decides not to grow as fast, these are the things you will most likely be doing. 

Jox is a good one to talk to as her LO had a nice growth spurt and is now back on the charts! So as you can see, it is possible! 

Don't worry yet until your doctor worries. That's the best advice I can give you. And take what they say as far as what could be wrong as good information, but remember, most case scenerios, it's just a small baby. No use worrying if you can't do anything about it Neil your LO is born!

Good luck to you, I will pray that you have a full sized, healthy and happy LO!


----------



## tishtosh

Thanks for the reassurance :flower:

I know I need to take one day at a time its just scary when you dont know what the future holds and Ive become so attached to my baby girl Id be heartbroken if anything happened.

Im trying to keep positive though, Ill feel more relaxed after my scan I think. Good luck to everyone in the last stages too, you're nearly there!


----------



## Jox

Hi :wave: Tishtosh, your bound to worry, hopefully your scan in 2 weeks shows baby is growing well. my LO was just sitting on the 10th Centile from 25 weeks till 29 but jumped up to over the 50th in the last 4 weeks. I believe its down to the steriods i had at 25 weeks and the fact i was standing at work but cons insisted i sat from 25 weeks.

Vixxon - glad your out of hospital :hugs: congrats on 3rd tri x

Crayz - how are you? when is your next scan?

Ive had a wobbly few days, was in for a ctg on thursday, then took myself back in yesterday to have him checked, booked in for another reasurrance ctg on monday then have another growth scan on thursday. I really want to get my date for induction (csec) date, really wanted it from them this week but consultant really wants to wait till after my scan on thursday. I am 1 day more pregnant now than i ever got to with my 2nd :-/ scary stuff if im honest :-(

hope your all ok x


----------



## Jox

p.s tishtosh - you can see from my avator how my LOs growth has picked up over the last few scans x (i have scans fortnightly) x


----------



## Crayz

Hey Jox! Thanks for asking! My next scan is Friday. DH and I are PRAYING she got bigger, or I'm positive she will want me to have a c-section that day. 

I'd like her to stay in there longer of course, but I'm ready. Emotionally, I'm prepared for whatever is going to happen. 

I'm not even nervous, which is weird. I know she's okay. I've just been educating myself on what she may need in the NICU so I'm not surprised. I'm happy I got those steroids though as I've heard they make a world of difference in the lung development.

And I just drank some crazy strawberry protein shake, and she is going CRAZY in there!


----------



## Crayz

OH, and YAY for makng it this far! I hope you get your date soon (as in, the date for the birth, not the ACTUAL birth). 

You know what I meant :winkwink:


----------



## Jox

lol yeah i know what you mean!!

Im going abit doolaly i think, 35+1 now and literally days away from the furthest ive been with a living baby :-( shitting myself in all honesty :-(

Scan tomorrow tho so hoping they are either gonna deliver him or give me news that hes still growing well. I think his movements are abit quieter but that is probably just me being stupidly paranoid :-( anyway, sorry for rambling!!

Really hoping your scan goes perfectly on friday!! i hope shes still growing in there for you x


----------



## Hellylou

Have scan in less than an hour...nervous! Will update as soon as I can.


----------



## Crayz

Hellylou said:


> Have scan in less than an hour...nervous! Will update as soon as I can.

God bless honey and good luck! Keeping FX'd for you!


----------



## Crayz

Jox, how did YOUR scan go?

I have mine tomorrow. FX'd!


----------



## vixxen

Hellylou said:


> Have scan in less than an hour...nervous! Will update as soon as I can.

Hope things are alright!
My next scan is tomorrow to Crayz, hopefully good news all round!


----------



## Hellylou

Thanks ladies - scan went really well - baby is growing perfectly and measuring bang on the middle of the scale, so I'm very relieved. Kidney results also showed improvement where I was expecting things to deteriorate so I am very pleased.:happydance:


----------



## Hellylou

Crayz said:


> Jox, how did YOUR scan go?
> 
> I have mine tomorrow. FX'd!

Good luck, let us know :hugs: You too Vixxen xxx


----------



## Crayz

Vixxen-GOOD LUCK!!

Hopefully it is good news for all of us! I have to be honest, and I don't mean to be pessimistic.. Mine never go well, so I'm just preparing myself.


----------



## vixxen

Crayz said:


> Vixxen-GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> Hopefully it is good news for all of us! I have to be honest, and I don't mean to be pessimistic.. Mine never go well, so I'm just preparing myself.

My last scan was bad to so i'm expecting to be kept in again, bags waiting on the sofa for me and all 3 kids:wacko:
Had a weird week with the scans.
Monday baby had good flow but i was contracting and on the ctg there was dips in babies heartbeat. Was checked am only a little open. Was also told by consultant that if i make it to 34 weeks that i could have a normal delivery(induced) if not would be induced at 37 weeks! :happydance: then
Tuesday scan showed ok flow (still raised not sure what they really mean when they say that though) in some parts of cord but absent in other parts which means cord is getting compressed some where:cry:
I just wish this flow would just be NORMAL!
Sorry about the moan am just finding it so frustrating!


----------



## Jox

Crayz, thinking of u for today, really hope ur scan goes better than expected :hugs:

Hellylou, brilliant news from ur scan, well done baby!!

Vixxon, thinking of u for ur scan today too x

Me, I had my scan yesterday and I'm still in hospital :-( his growth had slowed, while we waited for consultant I was on the monitor and after an hr he didn't pass it :-( I'll try keep this short but basically cons thinks the diff in growth is more to do with marginif error when being plotted than baby not growing so doesn't want to deliver yet :-( I was literally begging him :-( they admitted me to the ward to repeat the Ctg at 8pm which he passed as he usually would in just 12 minutes. Atm I'm staying in and think I will till they deliver him as while I'm here he will b monitored twice a day and cons mentioned scanning twice a wk to check the blood flow. He wants to get to 37wks and genuinely believes atm baby is ok in there! Currently estimated at 5lb10oz which is brill and bigger than both my other 2. What worries me is by estimated weight at the last 3 scans each fortnight he gained 1lb5oz, 1lb1oz and the 7oz!! Surely that's not good?? :-( I don't know what to think or feel atm because we found out kasper died at 35+6 but he could of died a few days earlier and now I'm 35+3 :-( I'm a wreck and just want him born now!!

Sorry it's so long :-( hope ur all ok x


----------



## Hellylou

:hugs:Ah Jox I totally understand you being anxious. I would feel the exact same way. I guess from a consultant's point of view, as long as baby is doing ok in there, it's better to keep in than out, but you have such valid reasons to be frightened with your history. He's certainly reached a good weight, even if there hasn't been as much gain in the last week or so. It's good that you are staying in and being monitored so much, because if blood flow is good, it's better that he stays inside at this point for the sake of his lungs etc. Hang in there, mama, he will be ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## vixxen

Oh Jox :hugs: at least being in hospital (not nice i know) you will be getting more monitoring and the ctgs will pick up if problem with babies heartbeat. Will they be doing flow scan monday? 
My scan is a little worse than tuesday but still have some flow (1 part of the cord):dohh: so am still at home for the moment. Monday is the next scan for me:wacko:
Crayz hope things have gone ok for you today too!
I think ladies we all have quite a few more frustrating weeks ahead of us:hugs:


----------



## Marie131

Hello everyone, may I join you here? I just found out yesterday that we may be having an IUGR baby.

Here is my background: I am currently almost 20 weeks pregnant (19+5), I had my anatomy u/s on Monday and received the results yesterday that indicated baby is growing 2 weeks behind and asymmetrically. My m/w is referring me for further testing, she suspects there is a problem w/ the placenta but we don't know for sure.

To say I am freaking out is an understatement. 

Can someone tell me how bad this is? Everything looked fine at the anatomy scan except for baby's size, I am waiting for a more in-depth scan and will have a better idea of what is going on but I need to prepare myself.


----------



## vixxen

Marie131 said:


> Hello everyone, may I join you here? I just found out yesterday that we may be having an IUGR baby.
> 
> Here is my background: I am currently almost 20 weeks pregnant (19+5), I had my anatomy u/s on Monday and received the results yesterday that indicated baby is growing 2 weeks behind and asymmetrically. My m/w is referring me for further testing, she suspects there is a problem w/ the placenta but we don't know for sure.
> 
> To say I am freaking out is an understatement.
> 
> Can someone tell me how bad this is? Everything looked fine at the anatomy scan except for baby's size, I am waiting for a more in-depth scan and will have a better idea of what is going on but I need to prepare myself.

I was also told at my 20 week scan baby measured 2 week behind, until they find out what the cause try not to worry to much.
My problem is the placenta and babies cord(blood and oxygen flow) my baby has IUGR and i also have notched uterine arteries in the cord (have also had and still have intermittently ADEF).
It had been bad for me and has been touch and go but others i think have had it Differently, up to them to say really.
Have had 3 hospital stays and have had steroids since 24 weeks.


----------



## vixxen

Oh am also trying to remain positive!:flower:


----------



## Crayz

Jox-I'm so sorry to hear about your ordeal. Over 5 lbs. is a great size so far! A tiny slow down in growth is a cause for panic for us, but two scans in a row you had a major growth spurt of over a pound! I mean that is just amazing! I know you're nervous, but you're in the best place for your LO right now where they can constantly monitor baby if anything should go wrong (which I will be praying for you that baby stays healthy). So take a deep breath, and keep reminding yourself that LO is okay for now, and that you are surrounded by professionals 24 hours a day if anything changes. It takes them 30 seconds to get him out!

Vixxen-I'm also sorry to hear your scan didn't go great and that the flow is compromised still. I guess they weren't terribly concerned as you are at home, so I guess that's good news, right? Did baby grow at all, or was it just a Doppler?

Hellylou-I'm sorry I Didn't get a chance to say that I'm happy that your LO is growing nicely! What great news, you must be so relieved!! 

Welcome Marie. I'm Glad you are here, but not under such crummy circumstances. Try not to worry just yet (easier said than done). 2 weeks behind is scary to hear, but your baby still has plenty of time to catch up. You haven't gotten an official diagnosis yet, so there is still time. Do some research on the March of Dimes website (always research on .org or .gov, never on a .com because it will only scare you more). Just be educated in case you get that diagnosis you know what you're dealing with ahead of time and you'll know what questions to ask. Trust your doctors as they know what's best for your LO. And please, keep us updated on your progress! Good luck honey!

Now. My scan? Hmm. I have mixed emotions about it. Everything looked great. The flow to heart and brain, perfect. The heart rate, perfect, the fluid, also perfect. 

She only grew .25 oz. in two weeks. Not desired, that's for sure. So she's now at 2.12 at 33 weeks. So now she is measuring at 4 WEEKS BEHIND. That is very, very scary. But the doctor seems very optimistic because of all of the other tests, so she's going to allow me to stay pregnant for awhile longer, but at this point I'm wondering if it's worth it as she's really taking her sweet ass time getting bigger in there. So because it's hard for me to get a straight answer from my doctor (who I totally adore and trust, BTW) I have no idea what's going on. She said once I hit 34 weeks her chances are as good as a full term baby. That was her answer to my question of whether or not she was going to have to be born early.

My doctor has this way of never really answering your questions because she doesn't know the answer, and she doesn't want to give false hope or cause concern when it is unnessecary. I think at this point her attitude is "Let's just wait and see."

SO, I will continue with 3 NST's a week, and 2 Dopplers a week, and a growth scan every two weeks. So for now, I guess I'll be pregnant at least until 35 weeks. So yay!

So sorry for the long post!! I just know you ladies understand!


----------



## Crayz

Oh and Vixxen

Here's to staying positive! :wine:


----------



## vixxen

Yep it was just the doppler and ctg,won't be getting next growth scan till nxt week.:wacko: The flow is not completely absent (or reversing) so ok by me!
It does sound like it won't be long for you now Crayz if not much growth as she would grow faster outer of you than in :wacko:, i think the docs want to keep her in longer to help mature your los lungs.
My consultants the same with the answers :haha: though she did say that if i make it to 37 weeks she will induce me :happydance: but is really surprised i've got this far :dohh: oh well i guess its scan to scan and nst test to test for all of us at the moment:wacko:


----------



## vixxen

ahhh i needed that virtual drink cheers!


----------



## Marie131

Thanks for the warm welcome. I need to step away from google and try and stay positive. I am glad to have found this forum and will definitely update once I find out what is going on. Is there anything I can do in the mean time to help this LO grow??


----------



## vixxen

The usual i think apply here, definiatly no smoking as it may constrict blood flow even more, try and stay away from smokey areas no alcohol at all.
Other than that i've not been given other advice from doctor( i don't drink or smoke:wacko:) not sure if you can do anything to help my consultants don't even suggest asprin to me or blood thinners,others do, so it will be up to your personal team looking after you.:hugs:


----------



## Jox

Girls I really need ur advice and experience. When I've asked about the Doppler flow scans and the blood flow I've always just been told it's either present or it's not but surely that's not right? They put on my scans edf present but is there a measurement they take? How does it work for urs? I've had a Doppler scan this morning and she said blood flow looks ok. Is that ok but was good on thurs? I've been googling and can't seem to find anything. So basically what I'm asking is does it decrease b4 it stops and r sonographers actually looking at the quality of flow rather than just 'yes it's there'? Any advice is much appreciated x

Hope ur all ok x


----------



## Crayz

Jox, I'm not really sure what you're asking, but I'll explain what my doctor explained to me.

I do think that Vixxen may be able to answer this better though, as she has more experience with flow issues.

They measure the peaks and valleys of the actual flow on the monitor (i'm sure you've seen this on thenscreen during the doppler). The peaks need to be within a certain height, so they measure for that. The valleys also need to be present. My doctor told me once the valleys are no longer visible, there is a problem. I guess that is the dumbed down version, but that's what i was told.

Is everything okay?!


----------



## vixxen

I'm not sure if it decreases or rises(i think it rises) as they are always telling me even though theres flow its raised:wacko:
my measurements today was not great but ok enough to be at home.
The end diagnostic flow is either absent,intermittently absent or reversed, or just present for those with normal flow.If its reversed they will want baby out as soon as!
They take measurements from cord in normally 3 places.
mine today was RI 0.56 which was the only measurement she could get as she was unable to get measurements else where:nope:, though to be honest not sure what it means.


----------



## vixxen

Oh and i think the bigger the gap between the rise and fall the worse the problem. Mine had really big gaps again :wacko:. Oh well bring on next scan wed:haha:


----------



## Marie131

Vixxen, good luck at your scan Wed. Hoping for good news for you.

I just heard from my m/w and my appointment w/ the specialists is tomorrow!!!! I am so not prepared for that, I was expecting to wait at least another week but am glad we don't have to wait long for answers. She told me that I have a full day of appointments booked at our Women's Hospital (Vancouver), I'll be seeing a Geneticist (x2), having an u/s and seeing a Perinatologist. Wow. This is scary. What will happen at this appointment? I had no idea we would be seeing a geneticist as they were suspecting placenta issue. Perhaps it's my age??? I'm 35 :blush:


----------



## vixxen

Good luck Marie!:flower:
I'm not sure about the geneticist as i've never seen one, maybe age is a factor and there are a few other things that they might need to rule out first.
When i had the diagnosing scan it was with a Fetal Medicine Team with all the specialists so there may even have been a geneticist there just didnt realise :wacko:
I also think our specialist teams are a little different and work differently too:wacko:.
Your scan will probably be a more intense one where every body part is measured plus the flow to baby coming through the cord.
My little un is going to be a shorty as arms and legs are only on the 5th percentile but this is probably because of the flow issues other parts of her are more average sizes so hopefully she wont be as short as predicted.
Hopefully tomorrow you will have some answers and will know more how they are going to handle your care:hugs:


----------



## Marie131

update on me: Turns out the IUGR is symmetrical and severe (less then 1%tile). There were some markers on the u/s as well. A spot on the heart (which they said is demonstrated in both normal fetuses and fetuses w/ abnoralities so it could be something or nothing) and an echogenic bowel. Putting everything together is leading them to think it could possibly be cystic fibrosis, but they are more leaning towards something chromosomal. 

I am terrified. I am hoping it is not a fatal chromosomal abnormality. T21 I can live with, cystic fibrosis I can live with. T13 or T18 would devestate me.

We also found out that we are having a girl. We have 3 boys already so I have the daughter I've always hoped for but we may very well lose her. I am a mess.

They ran a bunch of blood and we are considering amnio. They did the TORCH screen and told us it may also be placenta related but that is lower down on their list of possibilities. baby could also just be constitutionally small, but considering my last 3 babies were all big (2 were macrosomia) it is unlikely.

I am a mess. Still lots of unanswered questions and very little hope.


----------



## peagarden

Oh Marie, thats so crappy. We went through something very similar and the tests do tend to come back quite quickly if thats any consolation. We had an amnio as they didn't give us much hope at all and we wanted answers. We knew it came with a risk of miscarriage but I had heard it depends on the competency of the person doing it and my consultant is amazing. It didn't cause a miscarriage but of course that is only somethign u can decide. R they scanning u again soon? Out of interest, what is the TORCH screening?
Be kind to yourself and take it easy, big hugs:hugs:


----------



## vixxen

There's always hope Marie:hugs:,my thoughts are with you hun have they offered you an amnio? 

I thought the same i could live with CF and downs as long as my baby is alive!

I'm here any time you need to talk!:hugs:


----------



## Marie131

Thanks ladies, it's really hard to keep my chin up today when everything seems to be so negative. My kids are all acting wild today so that isn't helping things :wacko:

Vixxen, amnio was offered and we are considering it. I did the blood screening test (sorry i forget what it's called) so we are waiting for those results before deciding whether or not to pursue amnio.

Peagarden, the TORCH is the screening for infections like toxoplasmosis, CMV and others. If I may ask, what was the outcome of your situation?

Thanks for the support, this is really hard and something I never thought I would face. But I guess no one ever does expect such things to happen to them.


----------



## Crayz

Marie-I'm so sorry to hear about your news. I will say a prayer for your LO and your family.

The doctors always tell you worst case scenario, and it's always very scary. Unfortunately it is their job.

I've been told LO could have a chromosomal abnormality as well, but I wasn't offered an amino. I wish I was, but maybe it's better I don't know. I've worried enough this whole pregnancy. I wouldn't be able to do much with the answers anyways. I guess we'll just cross that bridge when we come to it. I'll love her just the same.

Just know that you always have support here.


----------



## Crayz

So.....

I just had a baby like 3.5 hours ago.

What plans does everyone else have for the weekend? ;)

I'll write more later. But she was 3 lbs. 1 oz. and she came out crying and breathing on her own. She is the spitting image of my husband, and just perfect. I've only seen her for about 5 seconds as I'm recovering from a c-section. She's in the NICU but she's doing great so far!


----------



## Hellylou

Oh wow Crayz - congratulations!:happydance: I hope you're ok, and that your lovely girl grows well in NICU. Big hugs!!:hugs:


----------



## Marie131

Wow Crayz!! That is wonderful, congratulations!!!! :happydance: How many weeks were you?


----------



## Crayz

Thanks ladies!

I was 34 weeks today. Went for a routine NST and Doppler like every Friday. They said the flow was compromised, and sent me to L&D to talk to my doctor who just happened to be on call.

He said, "Yeah, so you're going to have a baby today.."

And I'm all like, "Wait. No I'm not. I have red beans and rice in the crockpot. It's a new recipe and I've been looking forward to it since this morning."

But instead of red beans and rice and a relaxing night on the couch with hubs, I had a c-section 2 hours later. I'm very sore, but it's not unbearable as long as I don't move, lol.

Right now I'm going cross-eyed from the meds, so I need to sleep!


----------



## vixxen

Congrats!:flower: What a surprise hope you have quick recovery from the emcs!


----------



## vixxen

And hopefully only a short stay for baby in the NICU!


----------



## peagarden

Oh my goodness, that is a lovely surprise! Congrats Crayz, so pleased that LO seems to be doing so well, look after yourselvesxx


----------



## kelly6407

Aw congrats crayz!

Get some rest and I hope ur baby's nicu stay is short and sweet!


I had my 20week scan and baby is growing fine so far, it's a boy!!!

He's got long legs and big feet lol but I could tell that from the huge kicks I'm getting! 

Got my next scan at 23+5 (24 week scan) I'm currently 21+1, so get to see him again and see if he's still growing fine and check the cord flow etc. it's my 28week scan I'm dreading most though, because my last baby was fine at the 24 week stage, it was after that she went downhill.


----------



## vixxen

I hope the next scan goes great too Kelly:flower:


----------



## Crayz

Thanks Ladies!

We had a scare there for a night where they heard a bad murmur and sent for a consult in Hawaii where the baby cardiologist is (I don't know the technical term, lol). 24 hours later they told us he didn't see anything too concerning. He would re-evaluate at a later time, but she'll probably outgrow it. 

I had a heart murmur when I was born, as did my brother. We both outgrew them, so maybe it's just hereditary.

She's starting to feed a LITTLE bit on her own, but for the most part, she's totally not interested. It's like she'll do it for the NICU nurses, but not for me. All she wants to do when I hold her is fall asleep. Today I got to do the kangaroo care. OMG. I could have died. She is so precious. I fall in love with her more and more every minute of everyday. Anyways. Here are some shitty iPhone pics. The other pics are way too huge. I'd have to compress them, and I don't have the time right this second. I'm a hot mess in them, sorry!
 



Attached Files:







YRD1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10









Kisses2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 11









puffyface.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 11









Teacup1.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 10


----------



## peagarden

Aw bless,fab pics, glad u r all doing ok x


----------



## vixxen

They are loverly pics!:flower:


----------



## Marie131

Aww, what a precious little thing! Any idea how long she will need to stay in the NICU?

Kelly - Great news on your scan, hopefully things continue to go well :)

I got some blood work back on Friday, my genetic screen, baby is negative for T18 but positive for T21 (1:15 risk). We are totally relieved. I am absolutely fine with a down syndrome baby. I know she would have challenges and I know it would be very difficult having a special needs baby when I already have my hands full with 3 busy young boys, but I know we'd manage. I have a background working with special needs adults so I know I could handle the challenge, I also know that down syndrome people are truly amazing and happy people. I am sure I would learn so much about myself and about life that it would be a blessing in disguise. My peri warned me that things are complicated with the possible DS and baby's small size, she told me that I am at increased risk of stillbirth (which I already knew), but we are remaining hopeful. We will have a better idea of prognosis after my u/s next week. We will be doing a fetal echocardiogram then, hopefully it will show baby has a good strong heart and is growing!!!


----------



## Jox

aww wow, huge congratulations Crayz, your little girl is beautiful, did i miss her name?? so pleased she is here and being well looked after!!

Hope you are all ok!!

Im home today after 2 weeks in hosp. Im 37+2 now and todays growth scan has shown good growth and that hes just under 7lb :shock: im back daily for the ctg monitoring then will be induced next week!!

lots of love xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

There are too many pages to read through so I don't know everyone's story here. Anyways, here is mine. My son was born at 36 weeks weighing only 3 pounds 5 ounces. He wasn't found to be small at all during the pregnancy and in fact I was never checked by the doctor at all. He was only born when he was because I went into labour on my own. The labour was putting him in distress though, and since contractions were dropping his heart rate and he had meconium in his fluid he was taken by an emergency csection.

Because of my history with him, they started me on extra ultrasounds at 26 weeks with this one. I had one then, and in comparison to my anatomy scan that I had done at I believe it was 19 weeks or so, the size was in the 44th percentile, so a pretty acceptable size. Well, I just had another ultrasound done two days ago and the rate of growth/size has fallen to the 31st percentile. I'm under midwife care, which for anyone unaware this is very uncommon here in Canada, but anyways, they aren't too worried about it just at this point, but they did say they wanted to up the frequency of my ultrasounds from every 4 weeks to every 2. 

I had such high hopes that this time was going to be a more normal pregnancy. I mean, my fundal measurements have been right on track, I've gained a proper/decent amount of weight, I feel more pregnant and more of the baby than I did with my son. I really felt like this baby seemed to be an average rate, but to learn that the growth is falling behind, really has me starting to feel down. I wanted a nice comfortable, relaxed as possible delivery but now I've got this feeling that it's not going to happen. I know it's not for sure baby will have this but part of me has this feeling that it will. I just wonder how this might affect my desire to try and breastfeed if it does end up that the growth rate falls even more.


----------



## Marie131

Jox, that is great news! Good luck with your induction!!

SatansSprite, 31st percentile is still good :) I'm glad to hear they are following you closely though, they will catch anything before it becomes a big problem. I live in Canada too, just outside Vancouver. What part of Canada are you from?

I saw my m/w today, it was a good visit but they really can't do much with the IUGR. I am seeing my MFM team again next week and am hoping for growth. I feel like the baby's movements have gotten bigger/stronger, so hopefully that is a good sign!!


----------



## SatansSprite

I'm in Ontario Canada, about an hour or so outside of Toronto. I know it's not a bad size but it's not a great size either though. I'm probably over thinking it all but after having already had an IUGR baby, it's hard to bring myself to believing this one won't be, especially with where measurements are now already.


----------



## Marie131

I totally understand how one bad experience can cause fear and negative expectaations in future pregnancies. I had a molar pregnancy b/n my first and second baby and I've been a wreck throughout the first trimester of every pregnancy I've had since. Just when I thought I was out of the woods, this IUGR pops up. Honestly, after this, I'm not sure I want to ever go through another pregnancy again. Hopefully your future scans will be reassuring.


----------



## SatansSprite

Yeah, I was worried through first tri like most people just because it's first tri, but when most start feeling a little bit of comfort upon entering second, I didn't. Took me until 24 weeks before I started to let myself get close to this baby cause last year I had a miscarriage but it was a late-term one that happened at 18 weeks.

So yeah, I get the whole 'just starting to relax, then this' mentality. After my son I feel like it's almost too much to hope for that the growth picks up. I don't wanna have the hope and only get it crushed, I feel like I need to expect the worst to protect myself.


----------



## vixxen

Did they suspect a reason for the IUGR SatansSprite?
Mine is down to cord flow.
:wave: to everyone hope you are all ok!
Had a another bad scan:cry: there was no flow in one part of the cord but there was still flow in other parts.
Can't wait for mondays one now.


----------



## SatansSprite

Vixxen - do you mean with my son or this one?

With my son, it wasn't caught until after he was already born so there's no definite way I think of telling. The only thing I was told with him was that the placenta was a fair bit smaller that normal/usual but whether that was the cause or not though, I have no idea.

This one, if the growth does keep dropping off, I have no idea the reason. The midwife told me that the ultrasound showed the placenta looking good and said that other than baby being small, everything else looked good.

It just sucks that realistically I knew things COULD take turn south with this pregnancy, I mean with my son. I mean, that's the reason I was started on these extra ultrasounds in the first place. I thought I had myself prepared emotionally for the possibility, thought I was prepared to handle it if it did happen, but now I'm not sure I ever was. Since hearing that the size of baby is small like this, and it hasn't even been 24 hours, I've been fighting tears and the whole "i feel like its my fault" feeling. I can't even talk to OH about it either because he just keeps saying "don't worry, if you think its going to go bad it will. We don't know for sure yet" and I know he's trying to help in his own way, its just not helping though.


----------



## Marie131

vixxen, sorry to hear about your u/s. What is MFM's plan for you? Have they talked about when they will want to deliver?

Question, when do all the NSTs and BPPs start? MFM mentioned it to me, but my head was spinning by the time that we left that appointment so I can't remember if they said 24 weeks or later. My m/w thought it would be more like 28, but MFM was talking about a possible 27 week delivery, so 28 weeks doesn't sound right to me. Also wondering where you go to have them done? Do you have to go to the hospital where your MFM team is or can you do it at another hospital? I ask because my MFM team is an hour or 3 away depending on traffic, it would be much more convenient for me to go to my local hospital 15 min down the road. I don't know what I'm going to do w/ my kids when I need to start doing all this monitoring. :wacko:


----------



## Jox

Im sure everywhere is different but if the NST is the same at the ctg monitoring we have then they start them at 28 weeks at my hospital but i believe some hospitals start them at 24 weeks. i got to the hosp to have mine done (currently daily) xxx


----------



## vixxen

Yes SatansSprite that was what i meant:flower:
Marie as they gave me steroids at 24 weeks when flow completely stop for me its get as far as i can then if i get to 37 weeks they will induce me.
Will be happy to get to 34 weeks when if needs be i can deliver then naturally if not its a emcs :cry:
I think the nst's start from 26 weeks as before this baby is far to small to keep track on monitor.I started having 2 scans a week from 23 weeks then by 24 weeks i've had them 3 times a week :dohh:.
I've stayed in hospital 3 times now,and i'm hoping that its not completely absent in all the cord as that means another stay.If it stays absent for more than a few days i will have to deliver by emcs.
Im in a little bit of a pickle next week though as my family who are supposed to have my kids nxt week are on holiday :growlmad:,if i do have to deliver i will be on my own as partner will have look after my other children:cry:


----------



## SatansSprite

I haven't had any NST's yet, because the midwife isn't concerned with that just yet. Ultrasound showed baby moving just fine with a really good heart rate. 

I go in on the 17th for another growth check, was supposed to be another two weeks after but with bubs size having gone downhill the way it has they want another sooner look. Anyways, I go on the 17th for that but then in the last week of July here or beginning of August the family who'd be looking after our son is planning or at least intending to go on a bit of a trip, they've had a rough summer and need it.

If anything happens with me and bubs though, I know they'd change or alter their plans but man I'd feel so bad if they had to. 

Like Vixxen, making it to 34 weeks would be so ideal for me. My hospital has the ability/facility/equipment to care for a baby born 34 weeks or later. Any sooner and baby would have to go to another hospital an hour away from us to be looked after. And our income is only really basic without a ton extra so if baby had to go to this other hospital, unless we could get family to bring us up, we'd never be able to go visit just because of the price of gas but also because the parking fee up at this hospital is pretty expensive. Then we'd have to factor in that we'd likely need lunch or something too, depending on how long we were there.


----------



## Marie131

Vixxen, it sounds like this has been quite the roller coaster for you. Did they expect to deliver baby at 24 weeks?!?! How scary! I am so worried about this little one, she feels like she is getting bigger and stronger, but I hope that is not just wishful thinking. Hopefully you can make 34 weeks. At the very least, hopefully you can make it through this week without having to deliver, I can't imagine having to go through that all alone!! Good luck at your scan today!!

I go back for my growth scan tomorrow. I am so worried. I don't think I can take any more bad news. I just hope and pray that I can get this baby big enough that she will have a chance at life on the outside. I am so scared she is not going to survive this pregnancy.


----------



## vixxen

Yes the flow from baby had completely stopped(the flow to me ) at 23 +5 but luckily started again.Was in hospital a week.
The flow today still not good :wacko: next scan will be thursday with growth scan.
Resistance is creeping up now so hopefully will get through these next 3 weeks.

Hopefully you will get a bit more positivity Marie131 tomorrow, just be aware the consultants get paid to tell you the worst case possible :dohh:,try and remain positive yourself and remember every day in, is a plus at your stage of pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## kelly6407

Aw vixxen! Hope the growth scan goes well.

Just back from mw and I have high blood pressure already at 22+3, she coming to see me on Saturday to check me again. My urine is clear just now though which is a good sign, hoping the pre eclampsia stays away.
Got my 24 week scan next week at 23+4


----------



## Marie131

Kelly, did you develop pre-e with other pregnancies? Good luck with your scan next week!!

I just got back from my scan and it was much more positive than my last one. Baby grew 10-14 days in the last 2 weeks which the peri said they were very pleased with :) She said she is sticking with her own growth curve and that is great. The amniotic fluid looks good and at this point there seems to be no evidence to indicate that the placenta is failing. The fetal echo came back perfect, so no heart problems. I tested negative for infections, but tested positive as a CF carrier. My dh tested negative, but he has CF in his family and it is possible that he is a carrier for one of the mutations that the blood test did not screen for, so we could be having a baby with CF. The peri didn't seem to think that it is all that likely that baby has T21, but it's not outside the realm of possibility as my screen was positive. It seems like we could have a bit of a head scratcher here. She said at this point everything looks good, just that baby is small. She also said that baby isn't in any immediate danger which is a big relief to me. I have my next growth scan in 2 weeks. Grow, baby, grow!!


----------



## kelly6407

Marie131 said:


> Kelly, did you develop pre-e with other pregnancies? Good luck with your scan next week!!
> 
> I just got back from my scan and it was much more positive than my last one. Baby grew 10-14 days in the last 2 weeks which the peri said they were very pleased with :) She said she is sticking with her own growth curve and that is great. The amniotic fluid looks good and at this point there seems to be no evidence to indicate that the placenta is failing. The fetal echo came back perfect, so no heart problems. I tested negative for infections, but tested positive as a CF carrier. My dh tested negative, but he has CF in his family and it is possible that he is a carrier for one of the mutations that the blood test did not screen for, so we could be having a baby with CF. The peri didn't seem to think that it is all that likely that baby has T21, but it's not outside the realm of possibility as my screen was positive. It seems like we could have a bit of a head scratcher here. She said at this point everything looks good, just that baby is small. She also said that baby isn't in any immediate danger which is a big relief to me. I have my next growth scan in 2 weeks. Grow, baby, grow!!


I had pre-e with my last baby, she was delivered at 28+6 because my bp was so high and she had stopped growing for a while and the cord had failed and there was no fluid around her etc, that's why I'm getting extra scans this time to monitor growth and everything else. 

Glad ur baby seems to be in good condition just now, and not in immediate danger, hope it stays like that and baby keeps growing :)


----------



## tishtosh

Congrats to Crazy on your amazing little miracle :flower:

Ive been reading through the thread, havent posted in a while. Just thought Id come on to say I had my 20 week scan and they cant see any obv signs of anything.
The growth looked fine for her age and the blood flow to/ from the placenta looked ok. So thats a relief for me, Ive still got to have scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks to check growth and they've put me on a daily dose of low aspirin which Im a bit anxious to take as Ive read so much conflicting advice about aspirin but the consultant prescribed it so they wouldn't do that if it was potentially harmful?

So nothing for me til a week Mon when I had a mw app, then the 20th August when Ive got the first lot of growth scans.

Ill keep reading everyones news on here, so lovely to hear people come out of what looks like awful situations and they get a lovely healthy baby at the end of it.


----------



## Jox

Hope your all doing ok :hugs:

Just wanted to post and say my little Rainbow arrived on Friday, the 13th (!!) weighing a juicy 7lb2.5oz! at 38+3 weeks!!

After so much stress and worry about his growth and the worry he'd follow in his brothers footsteps the clexane and aspirin obviously did the job coz he is fully grown 

Such a happy and proud mummy :cloud9:

Lots of love and thank you for all your support x


----------



## Marie131

Congratulations, Jox!! So glad everything turned out perfectly!! :happydance:


----------



## SatansSprite

Congrats!!!

I have another ultrasound tomorrow to check on my LO. I hope he's grown lots since the last one.


----------



## peagarden

Yay, congratulations Jox, so nice to hear it turned out happily for you xx


----------



## Hellylou

Congratulations Jox - what a gorgeous boy! :happydance:


----------



## vixxen

:happydance: Congrats Jox!


----------



## kelly6407

Congrats on ur new baby jox :happydance:



I have my first growth scan tomorrow, scared slightly just hope it doesn't show a problem.


----------



## tishtosh

Congratulations Jox!!


----------



## vixxen

Well I'm back in hospital again as flow has decided to go absent again,will update on situation as soon ad there is news to tell:'(


----------



## Hellylou

Ah vixxen hun sending hugs - hope everything's ok :hugs:


----------



## SatansSprite

Sorry to hear that Vix. *Hugs* Hang in there and I'm sure it will get sorted out one way or another

Not to steal from the support for you, but I wanted to update myself. Had my growth scan today, and thanks to the midwife wanting to get results ASAP so we could see where to go, I got results today instead of having to wait 2-3 days. LO apparently went from dropping from the 44th percentile at the 26 week check, down to the 31st at the 30 week check, and now at 32 weeks is back within the 40's somewhere (midwife's call woke me up from a nap so I wasn't fully aware of all her exact numbers).


----------



## Marie131

Oh Vixxen, I hope baby can hold on in there a little longer :hugs:

SS, that is great news!


----------



## BleedingBlack

I had two IUGR babies and I'm at a really high risk again. I'll be getting scans at every appointment.


----------



## kelly6407

Hi bleedingblack welcome!



So I had my growth scan yesterday and baby is on track and growing fine, the cord flow is working perfect too.

Only now pre eclampsia seem to be showing its face again, my bp is slightly high and I have protein in my urine so they have started my on a daily dose of aspirin.
They also want me checked over every 2 weeks from now on. 

They also gave me the bad news I will need to have a section :( really hate section and was hoping to go into labour. My last baby was an emergency section at 28weeks and the way they did it means I need a section this time.


----------



## Marie131

Any updates, vixxen?

bleedingback, welcome! Hopefully everything goes fine for you w/ this pregnancy. 

Kelly, sorry to hear about the repeat section and the risk of pre-e. Great news about baby's size though!

I saw my m/w yesterday, not much to report but at this point everything seems stable. My fundal height hasn't changed much in 2 weeks, but I guess that isn't to be unexpected w/ IUGR. My next MFM and growth/doppler scan is in 5 days. Hoping baby is still growing!!


----------



## Hellylou

Had my growth scan today - baby measuring great, which is fab, but my protein leak has increased to 3.3g in 24 hours (kidney condition) - this was taken 2 weeks ago. So far bp is good, no swelling or other symptoms but I'm a bit dejected today. I still have 8 weeks to go so hoping things stabilise. Doing another 24 hour collection today and will see results next week. Hopefully it was just a bad day...


----------



## Crayz

Hi everyone!

Jox-Congrats on the birth of your healthy baby boy! I'm so happy that he was a really good size!

Vixxen-I hope you hang in there as long as you can!

Marie-It sounds like you finally got some good news. I know what you're going through. It's nerve wracking because you won't know until your LO is born if there even IS an issue. In the meantime you go over every possible scenario in your head, which just causes constant anxiety.

Everything looked great for my daughter besides the IUGR. Her NSTs were always stellar, the dopplers were always perfect, her heart looked and sounded amazing. We did all the tests and everything came back fine.

It turns out that our daughter has a congenital heart defect known as VSD (a hole in the heart). One of the symptoms is difficulty gaining weight and just difficulty growing in general. I really believe that was the reason for her IUGR. They weren't able to detect it before she was born. They explained the reason to me, and it makes perfect sense, but I wouldn't be able to explain it properly.
I had TONS of monitoring during pregnancy, but I never had an echocardiogram. I'm glad you had that, so at least you can rule out any heart defects.

The good news for us is that her hole will either close on it's own, or she will need to have surgery. The surgery is non-invasive. It's done with a catheter in her leg, they patch the hole with mesh, and her heart muscles grow over it and it will be like it was never there. She will live a normal healthy life like any other person. The surgery has a 99% success rate.

Other than that, she is officially "term" today (37 weeks). Since birth she has gained a pound, so she is 4 lbs. now. She is regulating her own body temp so she is no longer in an incubator, she no longer needs the bili lights, and she is FINALLY starting to take whole bottles, so she shouldn't need the NG tube for much longer. 

These babies may be tiny, but they are FIGHTERS. My daughter is very strong, and she just amazes me so much. She has accomplished so many milestones since she was born 3 weeks ago. So please don't worry ladies who have never experienced this before. I know that's easier said than done, but you'll be so surprised at how well your babies thrive once they are out of the womb, which for IUGR babies is in most cases, a better place for them to be.

Good luck everyone. I pray that even if your babies are small, that they will THRIVE once they make their debut into this world, whenever that may be.


----------



## Jox

amazing news Crayz :cloud9: does your little lady have a name? so pleased she is doing so well  x


----------



## Marie131

Thanks for the encouragement, Crayz. It can be hard keeping that chin up amongst all the uncertainty (as I'm sure you know!). My next growth scan and MFM is tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## AmesLouise

Hi Ladies,
I'm confused. I went to the doc (high risk specialist) for my in depth scan at 19 weeks and he told me that my baby's umbilical cord is attached in a not so favorable location (top of the placenta). He said he was concerned b/c these babies usually have a growth restriction as the pregnancy progresses. After everything I read, people have multiple scans throughout their pregnancy to check this, but my doc wants to see me back at 32 weeks! That's 12 weeks later! Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## Hellylou

AmesLouise said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm confused. I went to the doc (high risk specialist) for my in depth scan at 19 weeks and he told me that my baby's umbilical cord is attached in a not so favorable location (top of the placenta). He said he was concerned b/c these babies usually have a growth restriction as the pregnancy progresses. After everything I read, people have multiple scans throughout their pregnancy to check this, but my doc wants to see me back at 32 weeks! That's 12 weeks later! Have any of you experienced this?

That is bizarre. I haven't heard of that particular complication, though. I would go back to the doc to ask exactly why there is no need to see you again beforehand. I've had growth scans every 4 weeks from 20 weeks onwards, but I have a different condition. It might be something that doesn't usually have an effect til later?


----------



## AmesLouise

Yes, the doc mentioned that it doesn't become a problem until 32 weeks, when the baby is larger.


----------



## nchris

Hi ladies. My name is Nicola. I just joined this site as have been browsing the web (really bad idea) and would really like to chat to women in the same situation as me. I was going to start a new thread but this thread title is the exact situation I'm in. 

First off, congrats to the lady who started the thread and anybody else who has had their babies since the thread started :happydance:. I haven't read the entire thread but I hope that none of you have had heartache with your babies.

Okay, well this is my third pregnancy. My first baby 11 years ago was born weighing 5lbs at 36+weeks. The were monitering her for being small anyway but I then developed pre-e so they took her out via c-sedction. My second child born almost 6 years ago was again monitered for being small and was born weighing 6 lbs at 39 weeks so also very small but other than their small sizes, both my babies were completely healthy.

So now I'm having my third child, new partner and I've been having growth scans since 29 weeks. Again, they are saying he's small. I think he's currently on the 10th percentil, maybe a bit below. I'm 33 weeks at the moment and according to my scan yesterday he weighs roughly 3 lbs 10. I'm really hoping I make it to my due date and that my little one weighs more than my last one. My growth scan at 31 weeks had him weighing 2 lbs 13 so he has gained a fair bit in 2 weeks. I'm going to see my constultant today to find out what he thinks but after my last scan they gave me steroid injections 'just in case'. He hasn't mentioned IUGR but it does say SGA on my notes. I think IUGR was only mentioned with my first child so not sure if that is the case or just small babies.

I really should feel reassured by the fact that my two previouis babies were both small but very healthy and still are to this day at 11 and 5, but I just can't help but worry. I was really hoping for a stress free pregnancy this time. I've gained the right amount of weight and have had a very healthy, balanced diet since I took the test at 5 weeks. This baby really does feel bigger and I would have thought that his weight of 3 lbs 10 with 7 weeks left to go is an okay weight? I'm wondering whether doctors are just being overly precautious because of my previous babies but isn't 6+ lbs okay for a birth weight? I really think I just have genetically small babies.

Sorry for the long post. I'm just really worried and googling everything like an idiot :winkwink:

I'd love to stay involved in this thread and I wish all of you who are going through a similar situation the best of luck with the remainder of your pregnancies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Marie131

Welcome, nchris. Sorry you are having to go through this, IUGR is very scary. I can't really offer too much advice since I'm a lot earlier on than you. My baby is measuring in the 1st percentile and I usually have 9lbs-ers so our doctors are concerned. It sounds like your doctors are keeping a close eye on you, which is reassuring that they will spot anything really troublesome before it becomes an issue. I agree with you that 6lbs is a perfectly appropriate size for a full term baby. IUGR is usually classified at below 5lbs 8oz at full term. Sounds like you typically have small babies, hopefully that is just the case this time :hugs: Good luck at your appointment today, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Marie131

Had my growth/doppler scan yesterday and baby had 2 weeks of growth in 2 weeks :happydance: Everything else looks good and stable right now. Baby is measuring 3 weeks behind and she is too small for an estimated weight. the doctor said if she is born right now they couldn't do anything for her until she is the size of a 24 weeker which she hopes will be at my next appointment in 2 weeks. Keep up the growing, baby girl!!


----------



## tishtosh

Yay Marie that's good news!

I had my me app on Mon and everything looked on track with nice strong heartbeat. I've got my next app at 26 weeks. Having more regular me apps this time too which is nice. She said that it's reassuring my 20 week scan didn't show any problems and having low Papp A rarely causes major problems.

Have my next scan in just under 4 weeks. Can't wait to see my baby girl again.


----------



## tishtosh

Sorry that should read mw app not me!


----------



## vixxen

Hi all been of the internet for a while but thought i should update you all on my situation.
Ok after being kept in hospital from last week i in fact signed myself out of hospital after some flow returning to on the friday since then my scan monday showed same and yesterday showed babies growth as being 4lb 5 which is on the 10th percentile for her.
Unfortunately flow in brain is increasing which could indicate a problem such as aneamia or worse:cry: wont know till she's born.
Will see how my scan goes tomorrow so fed up now!its even worse now with the kids not being at school!


----------



## Marie131

That is great news, TishTosh!

Vixxen, glad to hear you are home from the hospital. I hope everything is ok! How did your last scan go?


----------



## vixxen

I'ts ok at moment, was a nightmare taking them friday (3 kids).
Babysitter arranged for mondays scan can't be taking them all there again.
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## nchris

Hi Marie131. Thanks for replying! Sorry, been off the internet since my last post. How far along are you? Do you know what your baby is weighing at the moment? 

So I saw the consultant last week and he was happy with the baby's progress. He gained nearly a pound in two weeks so I have been left alone for the moment and my next scan is in 2 weeks (3 weeks since last appointment). I don't think my hospital deals with percentiles. The doctor said they are not concerned about the actual weight as long as he's growing, which he is. Still it worries me that vixxen's baby is on the 10th percentile and over 4lbs and my baby weighed less than that at 33 weeks. How far are you vixxen? Hope everything was okay with your scan yesterday?

I'm not sure about IUGR and birth weight. I just know that the doctors made a big deal about my son being born full term weighing only 6lbs. I had growth scans booked for this pregnancy even before I started measuring small, just because of my last child's birth weight. I'm really hoping for bigger this time! :D xxx


----------



## nchris

Oh, just read this post. That's great news! I'm glad your little one is growing. :D xxx


----------



## vixxen

Hi nchris yeah my baby is measuring on the 10 th percentile because our babies all have induvidual growth charts, my others have all weighed over the 8lbs +.
Babies i think get an actual diagnosis of IUGR after being born as growth can stop at any time.Up untill then i think they get called SGA.:flower:
We are around the same gestation nchris i think, currently im 33 + 6.
Don't worry about the weight as much if lo is growing as many things can affect it, your height and such could be factors in it.
My recent scan went ok though thats only a normal doppler scan so only measures flow in cord:dohh:,next 1 tommorrow, i have the fetal medicine scan next week for growth and more in depth measurements taken then:shrug:.
How is everyone else doing any updates?


----------



## Marie131

nchris, that is great that you had good growth b/n scans. Growth b/n scans seems to be what my doctors are the most concerned about and it doesn't sound like it takes much growth at all to keep them happy, just so long as there is growth.

No updates for me at the moment, I'm just waiting for my next scan which is one week today. I'm also waiting on blood test results for my dh to see how likely all this is due to CF. I should get those results later this week and if not then definitely at my MFM appointment next Tuesday. 

Glad to hear your last scan went well, vixxen. Hopefully tomorrows growth scan brings you more good news!


----------



## vixxen

OK:dohh:todays scan was ok but now my blood pressure is up with protein in water:wacko: been sent home with a 24 hr bp monitor.
Had bloods taken hopefully good results for me tomorrow though with my luck who knows.:growlmad:


----------



## Marie131

Ack! hoping for good news for you tomorrow!!


----------



## Marie131

Any updates, vixxen?

I talked to genetics today, my dh results have come back negative for cf. :happydance: however, they also told me that it is possible that our baby could have a rare abnormality where baby receives two copies of chromosome 7 from me and none from my hb so she could still technically have CF, but it is like a 1:100,000 possibility. Of course they aren't willing to rule that out :wacko:


----------



## nchris

Sorry for your bad news vixxen. Hope the latest appointment was better? Yes we are roughly the same gestation. I'm 34+4 today. We're almost there! :D

Marie, 1 in 1000,000 is very low so hopefully your baby will be perfectly fine. How far along are you again? Sorry, it's really hard to keep track of who's who and what's what! :D

I also have no updates other than a midwife appointment on Wednesday in which the midwife said i was measuring only 2 cm out which is within the normal range. She said everything seems perfectly fine with my baby size wise and I have grown in measurement since my last appointment but then again, it's always different. It seems that on some occassions my measurements have shrunk from the week before! I was measuring 7 weeks behind at 28 weeks but 3 weeks before that was measuring perfect at 25. I don't have much faith in the fundal height measurments so really don't want to get my hopes up about my latest midwife visit just to be let down at my scan in just over a weeks time. I'll be 36 +1 and just hoping that he's made it up to 5lbs otherwise even though that's still a good growth, I'm going to be panicking about his birthweight with just 4 weeks left. Was really banking on a stress free pregnancy this time. I'm with a new partner and thought it might be different. He's already planning the next (he wants a girl :D) but I'm really not sure I can go through this again :(

Here's hoping we, and our babies, are all going to be fine. And we'll laugh about how worried we've been when it's all over and we have perfect, healthy babies in our arms :D I'll be thinking of you guys and hoping for the best xxx


----------



## nchris

Oopps sorry, I can see how far you are under your post. I want one of them little charts! Can't find how to do it lol.

What is your situation Marie? I know vixxen has had big babies in the past so the worry is why this one is small compared to the other babies. Is this the same with you? Sorry to ask, just tried going back through the posts but there are so many! :D xxx


----------



## Marie131

nchris, yup, that is pretty much the same w/ me. My other babies were all quite big, one was 8.5lbs, the other 2 both over 9lbs. This one is first percentile little so they are concerned. It was discovered at my anatomy u/s at 19 weeks, they were pretty negative at first, but she's been sticking to her own growth curve ever since. I'm hoping that is still the case when we have our scan Tues! We haven't done an amnio, so the doctors are searching a cause. They think it could be down syndrome or another syndrome or maybe something else, but it's all speculation. Our u/s have all been good, w/ the exception of an echogenic bowel. Genetics told me they usually see more than just an echogenic bowel if baby has a chromosomal abnormality.  We're doing amnio around 30~ish weeks, so we'll have some answers then. I don't think I'll be able to sleep while we wait for those results.


----------



## leeann1002

Hi I am new to this thread.

I had a routine midwife appointment yesterday and she measured my abdomin with a tape measure which measured 24cm. As they have me as 28 weeks pregnant she said I needed a growth scan and this has been booked for this Monday.

I am quite worried as already know I have a low lying placenta and I am concerned this may have something to do with it.

I am also wondering if this could be to do with incorrect dates and maybe I am not as far as I think I am!

I had a 4D scan this week before my midwife appointment and the baby looked fine and had chubby cheeks.

I'm so confused and anxious... Monday cannot come quick enough.

Here is my 4D scan https://m1056.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/leeann1002/d4121e84.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1

X


----------



## vixxen

Hi leeanne:wave: sorry you are having such a worrying time too:hugs:
Hello Marie and nchris and of course anyone following the thread my update is that my 24 hr blood pressure is ok at moment still higher than wanted but as my bloods have returned normal fetal medicince is happy with that.
No sign of water infection concerning the protein so as i still have that showing in water pre e is still a concern, i have swelling and headachs now aswell:dohh:.Luckily blood flow to baby is ok at the moment so will see what mondays scan brings and weds growth scan.


----------



## Marie131

Welcome, Leeanne. Sorry you are going through this. Hopefully everything will be ok at your u/s Monday. Keep us updated and let us know how it goes.

Vixxen, glad everything is ok for you right now.

Question, for those of you w/ other kids. How do you manage when you are on bedrest? I have 3 boys 7 and under and have been warned that bedrest is likely in my future. Umm...there is no resting in my house. Not sure how that one would work out...


----------



## vixxen

Lol everytime they want me to rest it's a hospital stay!:haha:


----------



## NervousMommy

I hope it's ok to join this group. I am 21w+3 pregnant with my second child and already being monitored for IUGR. It all started when I got the results back from my 12w genetic screening blood test and tested high for DS. I had a CVS done and it confirmed no DS but that I had an extra chromosome 16 in some of the cells in the placenta. However the amnio came back good so they leaning towards me having "confined placental mosaicism". With that said, they are saying I am at a high risk for preeclampsia and definitely IUGR. 

At my 20w ultrasound, the baby is already measuring small at roughly 18 weeks size. They also confirmed I have blood flow restriction in the placenta which is primarily why the baby is growing slowly. I now have to have weekly dopplers and growth checked every two weeks. 

Besides bed rest (which is hard to do when you already have an active 2-1/2 yr old), is there anything else I can do like eat certain foods, etc.? I'm finding it hard to enjoy and connect with this pregnancy.


----------



## Marie131

Sorry you are going through this too, NervousMommy. There are somet things that were suggested to me to try, they are not scientifically proven, but it can't hurt to try. One is to increase your protien itake (i.e. boost shakes) and drink extra water (it helps increase placenta function).


----------



## AmesLouise

I drink a high protein ensure every morning. My last scan baby was right on target!


----------



## NervousMommy

Thanks for the advice Marie131 and AmesLouise. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone on this forum for a good outcome. I have my follow-up doppler this Tuesday and I'm already nervous.


----------



## vixxen

Hi nervous mommy it sounds as if you have very similar pregnancy to me:hugs: i have intermittedly absent edf though it has gone completely absent 4 times now.


----------



## leeann1002

Thanks 4 your support in this thread. It really helped me get through a difficult few days.

I had my growth scan yesterday and my baby is fine. I'm not measuring 4 weeks behind atall they said it must be because I'm slender and there isn't much fat between me and the baby.

He is perfect with the measurements and if anything slightly ahead of 28 + 5. He was estimated at 2lb 11oz already.

I'm over the moon and hope all goes well with all of your babies and scans.

Thanks again xxx


----------



## vixxen

Thats great news leeann :flower:


----------



## Marie131

Great news, Leeanne!

I had my appointments today, everything still looks good. 2 weeks of growth, dopplers good, baby weighing 670g, bowel is stable (and maybe improving?). Today the doctor discussed the possibility of this all being caused by borderline PIH and placenta function (my blood tests for placenta function came back borderline). It seems they have many theories, but this is the one they were running with today. I suppose we won't know for sure until after the birth. We did blood work for pre-e. We also discussed delivery timing, which absolutely scares me as they are talking sooner rather than later (although in no case imminent). We are doing an NICU tour at my next appointment. Appointments are going to start getting busy now, which is going to make things tough for me to find babysitting. But at the moment things are looking good :)


----------



## NervousMommy

Thats great news Leanne and Marie131!

Seeing these positive news gives me some hope.


----------



## leeann1002

Marie131 said:


> Great news, Leeanne!
> 
> I had my appointments today, everything still looks good. 2 weeks of growth, dopplers good, baby weighing 670g, bowel is stable (and maybe improving?). Today the doctor discussed the possibility of this all being caused by borderline PIH and placenta function (my blood tests for placenta function came back borderline). It seems they have many theories, but this is the one they were running with today. I suppose we won't know for sure until after the birth. We did blood work for pre-e. We also discussed delivery timing, which absolutely scares me as they are talking sooner rather than later (although in no case imminent). We are doing an NICU tour at my next appointment. Appointments are going to start getting busy now, which is going to make things tough for me to find babysitting. But at the moment things are looking good :)

Glad everything is looking good, I've got everything crossed 4 everyone in this thread xx


----------



## vixxen

Good news Marie:thumbup:

Babys growth scan showed good growth yesterday she is now estimated to be around 5lb 7ozs her legs and arms still on the 5th percentile though:dohh:
The consultants are now talking deliverly from 37 weeks, can't wait for it to all be over now though as the flow has gone bad again they said it could go absent a whole week till it becomes an emergency.
My blood pressure is creeping up too and i had ++ protein in water oh well 2 weeks aint long now just wish time would go a little quicker!


----------



## Marie131

Wow, vixxen. You are 35 weeks and could go to 37??? That is AWESOME!! Especially considering they were preparing you for delivery at 24 weeks!! That is great news :)


----------



## vixxen

I know i can't believe it myself lol can't wait for it to all be over now though!
Doctors don't know everything:haha: my body is so proving them wrong:happydance:


----------



## nchris

Great news Marie! Hopefully you can make it to term :D

Vixxen, 5lbs 7 at 35 weeks seems massive to me! I mean really, what the hell do they want? How can that weight be 5th percentile? It seems you're heading for at least a 7 and half pounder doesn't it? Or is it less the weight, more the placenta that's the issue?

Anyway, glad things are looking a bit better for you both. I have my next growth scan on Tuesday when I'll be 36 + 1 so fingers crossed! :D xxx


----------



## vixxen

The 5th percentile is the length of the arms and legs lol.
The blood flow via placenta is the issue mainly, as this is what they call brain sparing as the flow is going to the main areas and not on the growth of less important areas.
My babies are normally estimated to be around 6lbs at this stage!


----------



## kelly6407

Hello every1

I've got my 28weeks growth scan tomorrow (I'll be 27+4)

But I'm feeling hopeful and positive that everything is ok, my baby is still moving and kicking, whereas his sister had stopped moving at this stage. Because her cord etc had stopped working and doing its job she had stopped growing already for a few weeks at this point, hence why she hadn't moved, conserving her energy.

But this little boy has been very active and dancing around a lot so I feel he's still growing and the cord is still working.

Will find out tomorrow though, scan is at 11am so sort of early in the day. 

Will find out then the next steps, they have just gave me appointments and scans till now since my last baby was born at 28w they haven't planned anything for after this time. So will see what the outlook is like for the rest of the pregnancy, as in more scans and how frequent my appointments will be.

Also get to see what my blood pressure is like tomorrow, it's been slightly high so far so hoping that hasn't increased at all.

Will update tomorrow with good news hopefully :)


----------



## vixxen

Good luck Kelly:flower:


----------



## Marie131

Good luck, Kelly! It looks like we are due at about the same time :)


----------



## kelly6407

Yeah Marie, a day apart :)

Update...
Baby is growing perfect, he's slap bang in the middle of the charts so there's no concern over his growing so next scan is in 4weeks time.
Cord flow and fluid levels r all good too.

My bp is still slightly high but my urine is now clear, they just want to keep an eye on my bp so getting that checked 2 weekly.

So all is good!!!!
Looking at a normal sized full term baby hopefully!


----------



## Marie131

That is fantastic news :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## nchris

Congrats Kelly on your great news!

So Vixxen, you're having babba next week? It sounds like baby won't be low birth weight so thats good news at least. Good luck with that and fingers crossed!

I had my last growth scan on Tuesday at 36+1 weeks. Growth wasn't the best. Baby had put on a pound in 3 weeks whereas the time before it was a pound in 2 weeks, so it seems like his growth is slowing down :(. He was estimated to weigh just 4 pounds 8 so now they're bringing me in at 38 weeks to break my waters and hopefully labour will start on it's own because if not, I have to have a c-section due to having a previous one with my first child 11 years ago. They apparently don't like to use medicine to induce after a previous c-sec. My argument is, bring me in for another scan in two weeks before trying to break my waters. If baby's growth is still bad, fair enough and try to get things moving. If by some miracle he's had another growth spurt, then let me get to 40 weeks. I really don't want to bring him out in two weeks as he'll be low birth weight for sure. But then again, I don't want him staying inside if he's not growing. The thing is, he moves so much and all his CTGs are perfect. Blood flow from the placenta seems perfect too. My other two babies were just small and healthy. I only made it to 40 weeks, well near enough, once and he was 6lbs but perfect. I really want that to be the case again. 

How accurate do you think these growth scans are for efw? I mean, 4lbs 8 seems so small for my gestation but he feels so much bigger :(. And do you think that trying to get more protein in my diet might help things? I feel so helpless and hate my body for letting me down again! xx


----------



## nchris

Marie, any updates your way? x


----------



## Marie131

:hugs: Nchris. How big were your other babies? Is it possible that your babe is just small and not growth restricted? It sounds like your wee one is doing well in there. 

I don't have much of an update, I see MFM again on Tuesday. I've been seeing them biweekly, but after this next appointment I'll be going in weekly or more if growth has started slowing down (which I have a feeling that it hasn't yet, hopefully it's not wishful thinking!). I saw my m/w yesterday and everything was good. I passed my GD test, my iron levels are good, my fundus only measured 2 weeks behind. My BP has gone up slightly and I may have had a trace of protein in my urine. I don't think my BP was super bad or anything (140/78), but my m/w seemed a bit uneasy and was glad that I'm seeing MFM next week.


----------



## vixxen

Hello ladies!
nchris efw arn't always so accurate and can be a lb either side of the estimate.
Marie hopefully your blood pressure will remain stable and protein will stay away!
Well my scan didnt go well today:dohh: flow is worse and baby didnt pass the ctg trace:cry:
Induction booked for next wed:happydance:, hopefully baby will be a good weight and healthy though am so scared they will whip her straight off to the neo natal unit:cry: i know they have to check her out but thats whats scaring me at the moment !


----------



## Marie131

Yay Vixxen (for the induction date set, not so yay about the flow issues). How much do they estimate baby to weigh?


----------



## vixxen

5lb 7 at last growth scan which will be 2 weeks from induction date so hopefully she will be over 6lbs anyway[-o&lt;
Though i think i know why her growth has been ok even with the problems,they have now found i've been leaking glucose into my water:blush:.Maybe they should have done another gtt to check for diabetes:dohh: havent had it done since 25 weeks!
(diabetes and polyhydramnious last pregnancy:dohh:)


----------



## Hellylou

Vixxen, I'm being induced on 23rd August due to my kidney issues, although growth scans have all been good. Baby is on 50th centile for all measurements but slightly above for abdominal so I'm hoping for a good healthy weight also. Scary times!

Wishing you the best of luck for Wednesday. I'll be right behind you! I am also getting a sweep on Tues to try to get things ready. :hugs:


----------



## vixxen

Wow good labour thoughts for both of us then!:flower:
Though i'm that uncomfortable if i go to scan tomorrow and they say i need to be induced then and there i won't complain!:haha:


----------



## vixxen

Ok the long and short of it is deeanna came yesterday(21st) after failing nsts on monday she was born by emcs after decels while being induced tuesday early hours. Tenically classed as a late term premmie .she at just under 37 weeks weighed 5lb 13ozs ( on 8 th percentile for us)she in Birminghams neonatal unit as she id very ill and doctors a are strugglind out all the things wrong with her:cry: wish us luck please as Now i è think the really hard begins full story when i gt home!


----------



## Hellylou

Oh wow, hun, I hope she's ok. Hang in there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peagarden

Wishing you lots of luck Vixen, she is in the best place and that is a good weight so am keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## kelly6407

Congrats vixxen! A good weight! 

All the best :)


----------



## Marie131

I'll be keeping you and your little girl in my thoughts and prayers, vixxen. I hope everything is ok :hugs:

I saw my MFM yesterday, again we had another 2 weeks of good growth. baby is estimated 2.1lbs. Dopplers were good, fluid was good, her fetal echo was perfect. She still has an echogenic bowel that is showing some dilated loops, she may need surgery after delivery which has got me a little bit scared but the neonatologist who discussed it w/ us told us we could expect a good outcome. My MFM doctor was really encouraging yesterday, he said everything looks great and since we've had 5 scans w/ consistent growth he doesn't see a reason why we shouldn't be able to make it to 36 or 37 weeks!!! I'm hoping baby's little bowel heals itself before delivery (the jury is out on how likely this is), but everything else is looking great!


----------



## tishtosh

Wishing you all the best Vixxen, Im still following everyone on this thread although I dont post much!

Feel a bit of a fraud on here, I had my first growth scan on Mon and she is measuring just over the 50th centile so not bad at all. Still on daily aspirin and will be til 36 weeks.

I have my next scan on the 17th Sept when they will do fetal dopplers too, apparently they dont do them before 28 weeks (which is when my first growth scan was meant to be but they booked me in early for all of them, I dont know why!)

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone on here, have a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## kelly6407

tishtosh said:


> Wishing you all the best Vixxen, Im still following everyone on this thread although I dont post much!
> 
> Feel a bit of a fraud on here, I had my first growth scan on Mon and she is measuring just over the 50th centile so not bad at all. Still on daily aspirin and will be til 36 weeks.
> 
> I have my next scan on the 17th Sept when they will do fetal dopplers too, apparently they dont do them before 28 weeks (which is when my first growth scan was meant to be but they booked me in early for all of them, I dont know why!)
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone on here, have a healthy pregnancy!


I feel like a fraud too cause this baby is growing fine and slap bang in the middle of the charts. I'm the same though, on aspirin till 36w too and my scans r always early, I'm usually half a week early so my 28 w was done at 27+4. My next is the 12th sept which is my 32 w scan when I'll be 31+4.


----------



## tishtosh

I suppose we should be thankful though that our babies are growing well and seem to be happy in there!
Fingers crossed for the upcoming scans.


----------



## jaggers

Hey, the post is labled anyone going in for scans due to arisk of IUGR lol, none if you are frauds if you're getting scans and at risk. I'm lurking here as I'm 15 weeks and the doc has me coming in after my NT scan at 12 weeks showed little one might have 'shorter than normal arms and legs.' I hope to know more by next Tuesday as doc told me it could be signs of nothing, dwarfism, or genetic abnormalities. Being I'm 5' 120lbs and my DD was born full term 5lbs, 15oz, 19 1/4 inches I'm cautiously optimistic but it's nice to read how you guys are all doing! Best wishes everyone!


----------



## nchris

Congratulations Vixxen! I will be thinking about your little girl and yourself. I wish you both a speedy recovery!

Marie that's great news. I hope it continues this way for you. :)

I have my consultant appointment on Tuesday in which she is going to give me a sweep. I would really like to hold this off until baby is a bit later. I will be 38+1 but baby only weighed 4lbs 8 at 36 weeks. Want him to be at least 5 and half before he's born. I'm terrified of having a low birthweight baby. They are saying he's constitutionally small, rather than IUGR, but the talk of bringing him early and the mention of small fetuses potentially leading to fetal demise has me worried sick. He passes all of his CTG scans and my placenta seems to be working fine. I'm just hoping he has a growth spurt before he's born within the next week or two!

Oh and my last babies were 5lbs, born at 37 weeks and 6lbs born at 39 weeks so both were very small but are perfectly average now. One is even above average and on the 75th percentile for height at 11 years old and has been since she was 2 so I should feel comforted by this, but I don't :(

All you other ladies, I wish you all the best with your babies. I will try to come back and update you when my boy is born but if I don't, I will be thinking of you all and would appreciate your prayers also! :) xxx


----------



## Marie131

Good luck, nchris! Why are they taking baby early if they feel he is constitutionally small and not IUGR? If he is just small rather than growth restricted, then he is in no danger - no?


----------



## Hellylou

Hi, just to let you know my little baby boy arrived on 24/8/12. I was induced at 37+3 and labour was fine - pessary and broke waters, no need for drip. He weighed 6lb9oz and is healthy and happy. Hope all goes well for your little ones :hugs:


----------



## peagarden

Congrats Hellylou, fantastic news. Do u have a name? x


----------



## tishtosh

Congrats Hellylou! That's a v good weight :)


----------



## peagarden

Any news Vixen? How is your LO doing? Have been thinking about u, hope all ok xx


----------



## peagarden

I have been stalking this thread for a while now and am pleased to see so many happy endings, it is very reassuring. I am currently 24 weeks pregnant and very nervous as I lost my little boy in December at 35 weeks due to severe IUGR. Problems were picked up at the 20 week scan and it was a rollercoaster from there on without a happy ending unfortunately. However, this time I am on aspirin and clexane and so far all looks good. I am being scanned every 2/3 weeks and have a scan tomorrow. I just dread these scans as I am terrified they will tell me his growth is slowing down although I know we have had a good start. It does feel very different this time as I am already bigger than I was at 35 weeks last time and he is moving around loads. He has quietened down today though which I'm sure he does on purpose just before a scan to freak me out. I have a fetal heart monitor and have heard a good strong heartbeat and felt him moving around. I wasn't sure if his heart was slowing slightly earlier but I think it may have been my imagination. Anyway, I could do with some prayers for our scan tomorrow. If all is well tomorrow then I think I may relax a bit but it is definitely a very stressful pregnancy!!
Wishing everyone else good luck for the rest of your pregnancies xxx


----------



## tishtosh

Peagarden- so sorry to hear of your loss last year. Its a great start to this pregnancy that nothing has been picked up, thats very reassuring. I hope all goes well at the scan today, Im sure it will :) let us know how you get on.


----------



## peagarden

So all was fine at scan today, baby's growth is right on track and he is already 11b 5oz so am extremely relieved!!! I asked about the heartbeat and movement yesterday and she said that they advise against using those cos it has given some people false positives and if u don't feel sufficient movement, u should always go to day assessment to be checked on ctg properly which can look in detail at baby's heartbeat. Good advice I thought :))))))))))))))


----------



## Marie131

Congratulations, HellyLou!!

TishTosh, sorry about your loss last year. I'm glad to hear everything is going great w/ this baby :)

I saw MFM yesterday, everything is still fine. I didn't have a growth scan, but was told that baby gained some ground at my scan last week. Our IUGR has been moved from severe to moderate :) Everything else is normal and stable. No baby in my imminent future, we're still hopeful for a 35-37 week delivery :)


----------



## tishtosh

Glad to hear all scans and check ups are going well, thats what we like to hear!

Ive got the mw on mon then 2 weeks after that have another growth scan, its quite nice having the third tri broken up by scans. Its a long wait otherwise!

Even with ds I had to have a scan at 35 weeks so Ive never had just the two standard scans, it must feel so long for the people that do.


----------



## Marie131

Ugh, I had a questionable NST yesterday. Not sure if baby had a decel or just wiggled off the monitor. I hope things aren't starting to slide :( I see MFM on Tuesday.


----------



## destynibaby

i just read 27 pages of stories! lol i love it. i love it even more that all the outcomes were good!
I got late prenatal care.. starting at 15 weeks. My LO has been measuring about a week behind my LMP since my first ultrasound. The abdominal has been the main concern, it has been as low as 10th percentile, it is now 12th centile at my last scan of 28+4. On my notes it said his weight is growing steady in the 30th percentile. at 26 weeks his HC was <5th centile so not even on charts then at next scan it was at 12th centile. They didnt seem concerned as he is growing. All my tests have come back low risk for anomalies and the placenta, cord, and everything else is measuring good. My fundal height is always measuring 3-4 weeks ahead.. but i know those arent at all accurate. Ive had growth scans every 2 weeks since 20 weeks, and the good news at my 28 week appt is that they wanted to see me in 3 weeks instead of 2!!! So baby is getting better. His heartrate is always in the 150s, and i can feel him kick and move several times daily. He was estimated 2lb 3oz at 28+4 (by lmp) or 27+1 (which is what hes actually measuring). I hope that me having late first ultrasound just kinda threw my dates off, because they had a problem giving me a due date, and just said we'll go by LMP. so lmp makes baby seem smaller and puts his percentile range down. anyway.. next appt is Tuesday.. hoping for some good growth either way!


----------



## tishtosh

Hello Destynibaby, glad to hear all your scans are going well. Its nice to have so many positive outcomes on the thread.

Ive got a mw appt today, should get my 28 week blood work back (which was taken at 26+6, dont know where they get their dates from!)

2 weeks today til my next growth scan.


----------



## Marie131

Welcome, destynibaby. All that growth sounds encouraging, hopefully you will get some more good news tomorrow.

Good luck today, TishTosh!

Tomorrow is another MFM and growth u/s for me. Hopefully our wee girlie is sticking to her curve.


----------



## tishtosh

Had the MW on Mon, Ive got slight anaemia so am on iron tablets and bump was measuring 27cm at 29 weeks but she wasnt too concerned because Im quite tall and slim she said the baby can tuck itself away (not sure where!) and Im having growth scans anyway so no point sending me for more.

Cant wait to see my girlie again, 12 days to go!


----------



## Marie131

Sounds like a good appointment, TishTosh.

I saw MFM yesterday and baby's growth is slowing :( The doctors are still pleased though and expect we should stay stable until delivery around 34-37 weeks! Yikes, I am so not ready to be having a baby next month!!!


----------



## destynibaby

my appt yesterday went good. he is currently 3lb 6 oz and his abdomen went from the 12th centile to 13th centile. i have another appt in 3 weeks. Everything else looks great!


----------



## kelly6407

Hi every1. My next scan is on Wednesday when I'll be 31+4, still feeling very positive about this baby though and I don't have any concerns and think he'll be growing perfect still. I'm still getting a lot of kicks and movements and my bump is still growing like it should. So happy mummy to be :). 

Guess I'll find out on Wednesday

Hope every1 else is doing good?


----------



## tishtosh

Good luck at the scan Kelly!

Ive got mine next Mon, really cant wait to see her again. I too am getting lots of kicks and belly is growing so I dont feel too concerned. Still nice to have extra scans though to put my mind at rest.


----------



## kelly6407

Back from my scan


All is good :)

He's still a perfect size, right on the middle line and staying there so bang on average. 
There's no concern over his growing at all, everything is progressing as it should so looks like I'm going to have a healthy full term baby at the end of all this. So happy.

My bp is fine, actually the lowest it's been this whole pregnancy 120/80
Bit of protien and white blood cells in my urine so they've sent that away to be tested for infection.


I've to go back in 2 weeks to get my section date so will know then what day he will be born.


----------



## tishtosh

Yay :happydance: Kelly glad to hear your scan went well. hope I can come back and say the same on Mon.


----------



## Marie131

Sounds like good news, ladies!

Everything is still stable here, except my BP is starting to creep up. Growth scan coming up on Tuesday. The doctors are talking about inducing around 34-35 weeks. I may only have 2.5 weeks left. Yikes!


----------



## destynibaby

im in the same boat as you marie.. my blood pressure has been slightly elevated for about 3 weeks now.. in the 140/90 range.
they told me about inducing but havent said i needed it yet.


----------



## NervousMommy

Preview
I am currently 27w+2 and I just recently received the betamethasone steroid shot bc they thought they were beginning to see absent diastolic end flow in the placental blood flow. I just had a follow up Doppler since my first dose and they saw a drastic improvement to the flow. Has anyone been through this? Im just wondering if the improvement is a temporary thing and how long it's expected to last. I have my follow up growth and dopplers on Monday and I'm praying he has grown significantly in the last 2 weeks. He is currently 2-3 weeks behind in growth and I'm worried about very early preterm delivery if they continue to see absent diastolic flow or even worse, reverse flow.


----------



## Marie131

Good luck at your scan today, NervousMommy. Hopefully you get some good news. I don't have any advice as our dopplers have all been normal/stable, but from what I've read babies can still grow w/ absent flow. Let us know how it goes!

Any updates from Vixxen? I hope her wee babe is doing alright.


----------



## NervousMommy

Thanks Marie131. I just had my follow-up growth and doppler. He is now measuring closer to 3 weeks behind in growth (I am currently 27w+5) and dopplers are still elevated, but no signs of absent diastolic right now. We now have blood flow dopplers checked every 3-4 days so I guess each time we go in and don't get checked into the hospital I guess is a good sign.


----------



## Marie131

That sounds promising. Every day in is good!


----------



## tishtosh

Scan on Mon went well, she's growing on track and the blood flow through the cord looked good. Consultant said I must be one of the lucky ones where low Papp A doesn't affect anything but they'd rather be safe than sorry and to keep takin my aspiring but he was really positive about it all.
One more scan in Oct and all being well that'll be the last one before she arrives!


----------



## Marie131

Good update, TishTosh. I had a scan yesterday and growth is slowing. There is still growth so the doctors are pleased. The doctors are really positive about how stable everything has been w/ this pregnancy, but they want to deliver at 34 weeks, 35 weeks max. I'm having a hard time coping w/ that at the moment. Really scared about what life on the outside is going to mean for our little baby. I can't believe she is going to be on the outside in just 2 weeks!


----------



## tishtosh

Marie that must be pretty daunting, but Im sure your little baby will do just fine on the outside. The docs wouldnt even be considering an early arrival if they thought it would cause problems. 
You get to meet your baby v soon! Ive still got 8.5 weeks to go!


----------



## Crayz

NervousMommy-Let me introduce myself. My name is Alexandria. I gave birth to an IUGR baby on June 29th. She was 34 weeks to the day and only weighed 3 lbs. 1 oz. After reading your post, it was like reading my own. After I had the steroid shots, the flow from the placenta looked great for a few weeks, and then one day during a routine doppler (every 3-4 days like yourself) the flow started to show restriction, and that was the day she was born via emergency c-section a few hours later. The good news is that thanks to those steroid shots, she came out SCREAMING, and never needed any oxygen while she was in the NICU.

She did well in the NICU. She spent a total of 5 weeks there. Just know that these babies have a much better chance of survival outside the womb than in. Your body can't give them what they need. When they decide it's your time, it's because if they don't act fast enough the outcome could be devastating. Don't be scared (I know that's easier said than done). Just think of it this way, most people who have premature babies aren't prepared for it physically or emotionally. You've had time to accept it. The NICU is an up and down place, I'm not going to lie. You have awesome days and you have horrible days. But little things like seeing your baby in clothes one morning with the hood of their incubator off, and you realize that they're now regulating their own body temperature, will make you the happiest Mommy on the planet. Or when they take the NG tube out and you are able to see your baby's face for the first time without tape on it or a tube up their nose. Things like that are amazing. I can't even tell you how astonished you will be at how strong your LO is!! These babies are small, but they are true fighters!!

The only advice I can give you is TRUST YOUR INSTINCTS if your LO has to spend time in the NICU. Ask a lot of questions if you're confused about something or if you're concerned.Talk to the doctors if you're not getting anywhere with the nurses. A lot of the nurses blew my concerns off because I'm just a new Mommy, not in the medical field. I can tell you that every intuition I had regarding my daughter's health has always been correct. YOU have to be your child's advocate, especially while they're in the NICU. 

I hope these words help you, as I wish there was someone to tell me what to expect before my daughter was born. I wish you all the best. I pray you have a healthy, happy baby, even if she is a little peanut!!


----------



## Marie131

Thanks for sharing your experience, Crayz. I'm meeting my baby in a week and a half at 34 weeks and hearing your story really helps!!


----------



## peagarden

Good luck Marie, 34 weeks is great gestation, am sure all will be fine.
I had my 27+3 scan today and so far all looks good. Baby is about 2lb 9oz already and is pretty much on 50th percentile for most things. Fluid is good and blood flow through cord looks fine so can breathe again for a few days!!


----------



## vixxen

Hi all long time since i've been on here so i thought i should update you all.
My baby was Iugr though still a good weight of 5lb 13 at 37 weeks.
weight was on the 8th percentile for her.
She had congenital pneumonia and needed oxygen and ngt feeds, she was in the nicu for 5 days when we were transferred to the transition ward at the hospital.She had jaundice really bad and could not get rid of it for ages.
When it started to finely improve they found the first hole 4.3mm big a week later she was in heart failure and 2 more holes were found.She has not left the nicu since.She is only tube fed and is not allowed to suck as feeding and sucking puts to much pressure on her heart and she struggles to breath at the same time .She is on alternitive feeds of infratrini and my breast milk,infratrini is being used to fatten her up for her operations ahead:cry:.At least the childrens is a very good hospital with really good specialists.
I had to leave her in the nicu 10 days ago but am able to visit every day thank god! She is now 4 weeks and 5 days old.
I am so grateful for all the monitoring i had as this is the only reason we found out she was in distress though i wish all the scans i had would have picked up the heart problems,only her size showed a problem was there though they did not know what it was.
Sorry for such a crappy update as i want you all to remain really positive! as problems like what my baby has is really rare or so ive been told:shrug: i hope to hear the good news of all your healthy babies being born!


----------



## vixxen

Glad you and little one are doing well Crayz!:flower:


----------



## peagarden

Oh my goodness, what an emotional rollercoaster you r on Vixxen. Sending love and healing vibes to u and your baby xx


----------



## Marie131

Vixxen, I have been thinking of you. I am sorry to hear your LO has been having a tough time of it. :hugs: When is she having her surgeries?


----------



## bbkf

Hey guys just wanted some advice from you ladies on IUGR ill tell you my situation if that's alright and see what you ladies think :)

Sooo I'm 38weeks and 5days measuring only 30cm iv had growth scans and they have confirmed that babys head ect has grown but tummy growth has completly slowed down to under 5th percentile, she is currently estimated at 5pound11.

The hospitals plans for me are monitoring twice a week iv seen consultant he said if I havnt had her by due date he is goin to assess me and see if I'm showing any signs of labour eg dialated ect if I show any signs they will induce me as he said he doesn't want me goin far over my due date, if ther are zero signs he says induction could fail and he would rather go straight to a c section.

I just want to no if anyone else has been in the same situation as me?? Obviously I'm full term and baby is fully mature so that's not a problem the consultant said smaller babies have a harder time during labour and if I'm induced and baby shows any signs on stress he would emergency section immediatly.

Sorry if this is a bit muddled or pointless but any info or experience would be great 

Thanks ladies


----------



## X__Kimberly

Hi ladies Just stopped by to see how all the babies are doing :)

Jayden my [IURG] baby is almost 8 months!!!! and weighs almost 20 LBS!
its crazy to think he was only 4 lbs at birth!


----------



## tishtosh

Vixxen you've got so much going on! Keeping my fingers crossed for your llittle one, although Im sure she'll do just fine :)

Ive got one last scan in 3 weeks and all being well Ill be signed off consultant care. Had the mw yesterday and I have a trace of protein in my urine so will be checked again next Mon but she didnt seem too concerned as I have no other symptoms.
Cant wait til nov now I just want her here and to meet her!


----------



## vixxen

My little girl will be sent to the birmingham childrens hospital some time within the week and surgery will be soon after still no actual time scale:cry::dohh:
Thank you for all your replies it means a lot!:blush:
I'm glad you are doing well tishtosh,Marie have they given you a tour of the neo natal unit?.Thanks for the vibes peagarden.
Thats a great weight Kimberly:flower:
bbkf i was also full term (just lol) at 36 + 6 i would now personally knowing what i know now go for an elective section if they ask, and prepare yourself for an emergency just in case.Bestest wishes for you all on here!


----------



## kelly6407

Hi all! 


Got midwife and consultant tomorrow to find out when my baby will be born by section.

I'm thinking they will do me at 39weeks so the 3rd November but will find out for Deffo tomorrow.

As for the growing, he's still fine from the last scan but I was sitting thinking earlier that they didn't check the cord flow at my last scan which has me a little on edge considering my last baby had cord failure which resulted in her having iugr. They have checked the cord every scan but they must have forgot at the last one 2 weeks ago. I'm now panicking cause every1 comments on how small I am which makes me worried he's not growing. 
He's still moving a lot so that makes me feel at ease a little since my last baby never moved.


----------



## destynibaby

my scan today went wonderful. My baby is in the clear of IUGR. im 34 weeks and my little guy weighs 4lbs and 14oz and is growing right on track. His little abdomen has finally caught up to the rest of him, they cant find ANYTHING wrong. and he was very active.
my gosh i feel so relieved and i am so happy!
I wish you ladies and your babies nothing but the best.


----------



## bbkf

Thanks Vixxen I feel like I would prefer a c section now as I just want the easiest safest and most controlled option if that makes sense but I not sure what they will dicide can I just say I would prefer a section?? Or does it not work like that?


----------



## zombiedaisy

Hi Ladies.

After my anatomy scan on Friday, the OB has ordered for me to have growth scans every 4 weeks until 30-32 weeks, and then i will be having growth scans done twice a week, as well as have fluids checked and NST. 

I apparently have two seperate placentas, velamentous cord insertion and the cord splits and inserts into each placenta. She said she has never seen anything like this. Im hoping baby grows properly and *keeping fingers crossed* she will allow a c-section due to possible risk of rupture. At this point Im trying to take things easy make sure baby grows.


----------



## Crayz

Hey everyone! I hope you're all hanging in there! 

It's so nice to read that a lot of you mommies are in the clear for IUGR. Such a relief I'm sure! For those of you that aren't in the clear, let me just tell you how much attention these little cupcakes get wherever you go! They're always the most popular babies in a room! :winkwink: I can't go anywhere without a slew of people telling me how cute she is and how she looks like a little doll. I was at the pediatrician yesterday for a weight check, and everyone in the waiting room was just fawning over her. The young new mommy with the newborn sitting next to me was giving me dirty looks because nobody looked twice at her baby. (I did, she was a beauty).

Just trying to put a positive spin on things for you, lol.

My daughter is now over 7 lbs. and 20 inches long (born at 34 weeks 3 lbs. 1 oz. 15 inches long). She's still in the 5th percentile, but her curve is more on a 45 degree angle, rather than a 20 degree angle, lol.

It's been a struggle to put weight on her because she has bad reflux and vomits like the exorcist several times a day (I need to hire someone to do laundry for me all day, I swear). I switched her formula to Similac Alimentum, which is the most foul smelling shit on this planet, but it really seems to be making a difference in her gagging/vomiting. Reflux is very common in babies, especially preemies. Milk protein allergies and reflux go hand in hand. Just a tip for you ladies in case you find yourselves in the same boat as me (though I pray you are NOT in that boat!).

Hang in there! You all are doing great!!


----------



## Marie131

Vixxen, yes we've had our nicu tour. Our LO might need surgery too so we could be there for a while. 

Glad to hear the good updates, ladies. Hopefully everything continues that way!

Zombiedaisy, sorry to hear you are having placenta issues. Is baby's growth still ok at this point?

bbkf, it sounds like the doctors are keeping a close eye on you. Will you be monitored throughout labour so they will spot any trouble right away? 

I saw my MFM yesterday and everything is still stable, but it wasn't a growth scan week so we don't know how things are going there. The doctor I saw wasn't one of my regular doctors, but he predicts that there will be enough growth at my next scan to keep me pregnant for another week or so. He thought I might make it closer to 36 weeks. I'll keep my fingers crossed, 36 weeks would be awesome! He also thought I'd be a good candidate for induction since I've had 3 vaginal deliveries before. Hopefully we sail through the rest of this pregnancy w/out any major bumps. I'm getting a bit nervous about all the chromosome testing they want to do after delivery. I hope baby doesn't have anything seriously wrong.


----------



## Crayz

Marie, refresh my memory for why your LO needs surgery? I remember when you first found out about complications in your pregnancy, but I can't remember why. That was a long time ago! You've made it SO far!! :hugs:

If it's a heart issue, I'm starting to see a trend here. My daughter was also born with two congenital heart defects, one of which will most likely need surgery, the other may correct itself, but we don't know for sure just yet.

It's funny. So many doctors and nurses asked me if they ever found the reason for her IUGR, and when I told them she has two heart defects, and I was pretty certain that was the reason, they all told me it wasn't really possible. They asked me as if I had done something wrong during my pregnancy. Like I was in a closet the whole time sucking down bottles of vodka. Her heart causes her to burn so many calories that we have to fortify her formula to 24 calories, and sometimes if she vomits a lot I add rice cereal to up the calories more just so she can make up for what she lost. She also takes a diuretic, so she loses a lot of fluid throughout the day.

They don't find the defects in utero a lot because the amniotic fluid in their lungs masks the sound of the murmur. Once the amniotic fluid is gone and they're breathing oxygen, viola! Heart murmur. They never saw hers until about 3 days later.

Anyways, just curious. You don't have to explain it again if you don't want to. I'll understand.


----------



## zombiedaisy

Marie131 said:


> Zombiedaisy, sorry to hear you are having placenta issues. Is baby's growth still ok at this point?

As of right now, baby was measuring a little bigger than average, so thats awesome, but apparently around 28-30 weeks is when growth restriction can start due to baby putting pressure on the unprotected blood vessels. Thats why after 30-32 weeks they will be doing tests twice a week instead of every 4 weeks.

Ive read that making sure your taking a good quality prenatal vitamin and upping your protein can help, so ive already taken those measures to hopefully avoid any possible IUGR and keep baby healthy and strong.


----------



## Marie131

zombiedaisy, I'm glad to hear that your baby is a good size now. Hopefully baby will stay that way :)

Crayz, our little girlie has a hole in her bowel. The doctors aren't sure whether she will need surgery for it or not, once she comes out they will do tests to see to what extent the damage is and if it requires repair. She will be IV fed until then. 

Interesting about the link with heart issues and IUGR. I wonder if the IUGR could cause the heart problems? The doctors suspect that our bowel issue could be the result of IUGR as more nutrients are directed to the brain at the expense of other organs (bowel in our case).

And :growlmad: to the doctors who even suggest that this could be the pregnant woman's fault. The vast majority of us are so careful, we reduce our caffeine intake, avoid deli meat, sushi, soft cheese etc etc..I guess it must be all that cocaine in the first trimester :wacko: Puuuleese! Unbelievable!


----------



## Crayz

Marie, I remember now. I'm so sorry (I tell people to never tell me they're sorry about my daughter's health) that you are going through this. Your LO has made it much farther than they predicted, and doctors are not always right. Not saying that she doesn't have a bowel issue, but that that's hopefully all it is.

I agree about the link with congenital defects and IUGR, but I think it's the other way around for the heart. As in, the heart causes the IUGR. Baby's heart forms in the first 8 weeks, and sometimes things don't close where they are supposed to or whatever the case. I think that may cause them to have issues with growth. She has issues with growth still. It took her 5 weeks to put on one pound in the NICU. She didn't grow any faster outside the womb than she did inside, until she got her diuretics and she wasn't breathing so heavy and burning so many calories. 

I know it's scary for you to think about the tests for genetic defects. They did blood work on Yeardley a few weeks ago and said it was "Unimpressive." It was just routine blood work to check electrolytes, liver, yada, yada. I know they'll want to do genetic testing on her and I'm petrified. Like I just don't want to know because it will devestate me to know that if it's something serious, she may have to struggle. Nobody wants that for their child.

I guess I need to make peace with the fact that she could have a chromosomal abnormality before I can have her tested. Right now she's gaining weight, holding her head up, repeating noises, and social smiling, so I'm relieved about that!!


----------



## Marie131

Crayz, do they have any reason to suspect chromosomal issues? I am really worried about this. At first, our peri thought it was the only explanation but it seems to have become less and less likely as we progress. I did the quad test which came back high risk for down syndrome, but MFM doesn't think it's likely. Still, I worry that there is something. I think the neonatologist suggested we only do a chromosome analysis if there are any signs of abnormalities after baby is born, but I know genetics wants it regardless. It's hard to think of how difficult it would be to support a little one who has significant issues.


----------



## Marie131

I am so stressed out right now. I am supposed to deliver sometime this upcoming week or next. My parents are supposed to be watching my 3 kids while I'm in the hospital. My mother has shingles, my father has bronchitis (but won't see the doctor) and they are upset that I don't want to leave the kids w/ them (like I really want them to come back to me sick!). I have no back up babysitters. My ILs are useless and my friends are busy. My best hope is my SIL but I am not holding my breath on her. Gah! :wacko:

I hope they let me go to 36 weeks and my parents get over their illnesses. I need some support people!


----------



## Crayz

Marie, I don't think she has any chromosome abnormalities, but the doctor said that while I was pregnant, it could be a reason for her IUGR. Of course I think she's perfect! She just looks like a little doll. I'll have to post pictures. I'm sure when we get back to the states they'll want to do a bunch of blood work on her to rule anything out, but I've done so much research she doesn't fit the criteria for anything that I've read about. Nothing of that nature runs on either side of our families either. 

I really hope your LO is okay and that it's just the bowel. Doctors aren't always right either. Just remember that. They're JUST doctors, not saints. And they also tell you worst case scenario because that is their job. So don't stress too much honey.

I'm so sorry about what you're going through. We live in a foreign country, so we've had no help from family as they are on the other side of the planet. I am feeling your pain. It will all work itself out, I promise. Someone will step up to the plate. When you have a preemie, the support you receive is unbelievable. Why don't men ever go to the doctor?? And shingles? I can TOTALLY understand why you don't want them to watch the kids. Besides, that's really not safe for you to be around because you're pregnant! That generation is all about "walking it off." Like, "Hey, I smoked 8 packs a day while I was pregnant with you and let all you kids sleep on your stomachs and you all turned out fine, so why should it matter that we're sick?"

Ship them to Japan! We'll take them!:haha:


----------



## Marie131

Crayz said:


> Ship them to Japan! We'll take them!:haha:

Tempting!! :haha:

I'm glad to hear that any abnormalities seem unlikely for your LO. I'm sure I'll feel a lot better when this little one is out and I can see her for myself. I don't think my team thinks chromosomes are an issue here, but they can't rule it out.

I need to relax. My head is spinning. Yesterday, I was so preoccupied w/ how we were going to sort everything out that I completely forgot to eat dinner. Today, I realized that I skipped lunch. This is not the best thing for a pregnant lady with an IUGR baby. It is good to hear that preemie parents get lots of support. Many of my neighbours have offered help, but I feel bad taking it! Maybe I need to get over that.


----------



## Crayz

My doctor said the same thing. She didn't see any of the normal red flags for chromosome issues. It's good to hear that from your doctor, so I'm glad they are telling you the same!

I did that a lot too when I was pregnant from the stress (forgetting to eat). I found that drinking my protein helped with that a lot. I would make myself tons of shakes with protein powder, milk, bananas, strawberries, yogurt, peanut butter... Things like that. You already have that insatiable thirst 24/7, so drinking your meals makes it a little easier. I know you only have about a week to go, but it's worth a shot just until LO arrives. 

It's a huge relief once they are born. After that, you have a whole new set of issues to worry about (sorry, but it's the truth). I have to admit that my anxiety got SO MUCH better after she was born. I could see her, I knew what was wrong, I no longer had that unknown feeling. I hope the same for you.

Take advantage of people wanting to help! It will save your sanity!!


----------



## vixxen

hi ladies yep im also in the chromosone testing group lol.
I was also told the abnomalities with the heart caused the IUGR, which in my babies case aint the 3 pda's i was first told but 3 vsd's!:dohh:
Marie am thinking of you especially this week, update us all when you can!
Crayz don't those diaretics make our babies pee like crazy!really soaks the nappies:wacko:
All you other ladies hoping you are all well!:hugs:


----------



## tishtosh

Had the mw today and am measuring spot on for dates. No protein in the urine this time which is good.

All looks fine and as it should be, have another scan two weeks today.


----------



## Marie131

Vixxen, how is your little one doing?

TishTosh, glad to hear everything is still going great.

Tomorrow is growth scan day and I'm not holding my breath for good news. I saw my m/w today and my fundal height was 1cm less than it was a week and a half ago. I'm now measuring 4 weeks behind so unless baby is way down in my pelvis I haven't had much growth. Induction day could be soon.


----------



## Crayz

Oh Marie, I hope your growth scan goes well. I know how stressful those are. I would always know it was going to be bad news. I even told my doctor, "You're awesome, but I hate seeing you."

Plus she would always stay very quiet during scans. That was the worst. She said she was going to work on that, lol.

Good luck honey, I hope the news is surprisingly good!


----------



## vixxen

Dee is having her surgery today!!


----------



## Crayz

Oh my gosh Vicky, good luck!! Please let me know how it goes as Yeardley will probably need the same surgery!

Lots of prayers coming your way honey!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Firedancer41

Wow, I can relate to many of these posts!

Mr drs. have not used the term IUGR, but I've had 3 U/Ss so far, and at all of them, the femur bone has measured small, around the 5th percentile.

At my 3rd, most recent scan, the U/S doc said that the head was now in the normal range, whereas it was measuring small on the previous two. I was like, huh? No one ever mentioned that before! And now with the 3rd scan, they've noted the abdomen is also measuring small. Baby's weight falls within the lower end of the "normal" range.

I am so stressed out beyond belief with this pregnancy, which is hard because I have 4 other kids at home from a high school freshman down to a 19-month old. I can't just "take it easy" and rest and by the evening I am exhausted! And with all my other pregnancies, there was never any problems indicated, so this makes me feel like something serious is going to be wrong with this baby. I keep telling myself it's just a tiny babe. My dr. said he doesn't suspect any chromosomal abnormalities, esp. since there are no other "markers" seen, but I am 39 so I keep getting the "advanced maternal age" label.

I was scheduled for a repeat c-section at 39 weeks, but now they are talking about delivering sooner at 37 weeks, which is not much more than a month away. 

I'm thinking and praying for all you ladies in this thread, and hoping y'all will do the same for us!


----------



## Marie131

Oh Vixxen, I am thinking and praying for your baby girl today! (great name choice by the way - she has the same name as me :)).

Hi Firedancer, I am sorry your baby is measuring small but glad you found us here. I can understand your difficulty in taking it easy, I've got 3 boys all 7 and under. There is no taking it easy. I am also worried about something being wrong w/ our baby but from the majority of the posts I've ready from IUGR mommies most of these babies come out healthy just small. I am hoping and praying that is case for us both :hugs:


----------



## Marie131

Just wanted to update; I had my growth scan today and baby is estimated to have grown a POUND in 2 weeks!!!!!!! So I am not delivering this week and probably not next week either :happydance: 36 weeks seems to be the yard stick now, I might even get to 37+0 but I'm not sure if I'll get any more than that....and that is just fine with me :)

Baby's bowel is also looking good. I'm not 100% clear, but I think it might actually appear normal!

So all this is good news, however, since the placenta seems to be working the doctor is sure there must be some other cause so now of course I am freaking out over chromosomes :cry: Hopefully that is not the issue.


----------



## Crayz

Marie, that is SUCH GREAT NEWS!

I'm so happy for you! A whole pound! That is quite a growth spurt! :happydance:

If the bowel is normal, then it may be you just have a tiny little peanut! 

HOORAY!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

A pound-that's great news, Marie!

I know it's hard not to think of worst-case-scenario, but I keep telling myself that all babies grow differently and at their own pace. :hugs:


----------



## bbkf

Hey guys wanted your advice I'm due to be induced 2morrow night at 40+1 due to reduced growth and I'm pretty worried! I feel like I don't no what's goin on, origionally my consultant said I'd go in they'd check my cervix and if I was unfavourable they'd do a section, if I was favourable they'd induce as my doc saiid he doesn't want me going overdue, sooo I was happy with this plan but iv seen he has written in my notes if unfavourable wait a few days with monitoring. Now this isn't what he origionally said to me and I'm now I'm worried I'm gunna go for my induction tomorroe n be sent home to wait if I'm unfavourable :(

If I am unfavourable would they try pessaries or just send me home to wait? I'm not happy leaving it because the whole point was to not do overdue and I'm worried about the placenta ect if they try and send me home can I insist on either being induced or being booked for a section????

Any advice would be appreciated I was happy with the origional plan n I feel like ther goin back on their own advice


----------



## Marie131

I have no advice, bbkf, but wanted to wish you luck :hugs:


----------



## zombiedaisy

I also dont have any advice, but wishing for the best for you and LO.


----------



## Crayz

BB-was your LO diagnosed IUGR? I'm guessing you already had the baby as I just read this now because I didn't get the alert until Marie posted.

I'm a little confused. Is the advice you are needing about an IUGR issue, or a labor and delivery issue? IUGR babies usually don't make it to term unless the issue is missed throughout your pregnancy. You made it to 40+1 so that's great news!

I hope everything worked out for you, and I'm sure your doctors are just doing what's in the best interest of mother and baby!

Vicky-I know you really have your hands full right now, but please update us when you can about how Dee's surgery went. I've been praying for you all!


----------



## NervousMommy

Hi Ladies,
It's been a few weeks since I last posted here. So here goes...

Hunter was born at 29 1/2 weeks weighing 1 lb 9 oz. So far he is doing great. Because I was able to get 2 separate doses of steriods before he was born, he is not on a ventilator. But he is on CPPAP which is just to help push air down into the lungs so the lungs don't get too tired since he's small. It will be a while before he comes home, but as long as he has lots of good days in the NICU he will be home with us in no time. 

So here is a quick update on how Hunter was born...2 weeks after I got my first dose of steroids, the doctors started seeing more absent diastolic flow and decided it was best just to put me in the hospital for daily fetal heart monitoring and dopplers. I was admitted on a Monday and got my second dose of steriods that week. By Friday, during one of my regular fetal heart monitorings, we noticed that on occasion his heartbeat would take a dip every now and then from 150BPM to 120's BPM which was something they did not see before. So then I was put on continuous fetal heart monitoring for almost 2 days until they determined it was best to deliver via C-section. And that was a week ago.

Crayz, Vixxen, and Marie131 - I read in your previous posts about chromosomal issues. Mine was diagnosed when I had a CVS done in my 13th week. They determined the placenta had Mosaic Trisomy 16 but the amnio came out clear. But at my 20 week scans, he was behind in growth and they found a birth defect in his genitalia which can be corrected with surgery. But now that he is out and I can see him, he is beautiful. We are still waiting for the genetic testings and I am nervous as all hell what they'll find or say. 

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone on this forum and will keep you updated on Hunter's progress.


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats! I love the name Hunter. I hope it won't be long until he is home with you-in the meantime, I am sure he is in good hands. NICU staff are truly amazing people.


----------



## kelly6407

Aw congrats on baby hunter!
My lg was born at 28+6 weighing 1lb 8oz and had a 2 months stay in the nicu but she's a very healthy 17m old now, still small due to her iugr but very advanced in everything else. Way ahead of her nicu friends who were twice as big and older gestations!
Good luck and hope he continues to do well and hope his nicu journey is boring and without drama, just smooth and easy!


----------



## Marie131

Congratulations, NM!! I'm so glad to hear your LO is doing so well in the nicu. I can bet you are nervous waiting for the genetic results, I know I will be worried sick when it is our turn to go through that. Keep us updated w/ your progress. I find hearling these good stories really encouraging.

I am starting to get a cold :( Right before I am supposed to deliver (probably next week?). Ugh. They won't let me in the nicu if I am sick, will they?


----------



## Crayz

Congrats NM! I hope the NICU is an easy ride for you, and I will send good thoughts your way. Soon your LO will be strong and healthy enough to go home with you!

Marie, they will let you in, but you'll have to wear a mask. Yeardley had nurses in the NICU who were sick, they just wore the masks and ran somewhere to cough or sneeze. Plus you wash your hands before you even walk in the door and there are sinks and hand sanitizer everywhere!


----------



## tishtosh

Congrats on baby Hunter NM! Lovely name :) 

Ive got my final growth scan next Mon, fingers crossed everything is as good as it has been all along. All being well Ill be signed off consultant care and able to deliver in the new MW led unit thats just opened and is supposed to be fab- cant wait!


----------



## kelly6407

So update on me. No more growth scans booked because baby is growing fine.

My section is booked for 23 days time (I like saying it in days lol) when ill be 38+6weeks so hoping for a nice plump baby by then!

I can't get over how well this pregnancy has went compared to my last, that one must have must be one of those things. Can't believe I'm almost full term too.


----------



## Marie131

Great update, Kelly! 

Hoping for good growth for you, TishTosh.

So, looks like I'm having a baby on Monday :happydance: My induction is booked, unless something happens and I need to deliver early. I am soooo freaked out! They are taking cord blood to do chromosome analysis, which scares the absolute crap out of me. Hopefully baby will be healthy, we know she'll be small, but hopefully she will be fine.


----------



## Crayz

Good luck Marie! 

I hope everything goes smoothly, and that baby is a healthy little peanut!


----------



## tishtosh

Wow Monday isnt very long at all! Good luck will be thinking of you :)


----------



## Firedancer41

So exciting, Marie! I will be praying for you and baby that all goes great :)


----------



## tishtosh

Hope Marie is doing well, and all you ladies on here too of course!

Had my scan this morning, all looks good. Baby estimated 6lb! She's very low down too, 3/5ths engaged atm :) 
Consultant wants to see me in 4 weeks when Ill be 39 weeks to discuss a possible induction if they feel it necessary but he said I might even be early because my little boy was 9 days early so fingers crossed I have the baby before having to see cons again!


----------



## cluckerduckie

Hello ladies. 
I have been skimming this thread for a little while and the fact that I might have a small baby doesn't really worry me, but it is the fact that he will be in the hospital for a little while if he is? 
Yesterday, I had a growth scan because when I had my anatomy scan, my midwife didn't tell me that my fluid levels were low. I switched doctors and she went over my medical records and noticed the fluid levels in my sac. My doctor sat in the room with me while I was getting the scan and was pointing out something that has me very worried and eventhough iugr wasn't mentioned, she isn't liking the amount of fluid that is around his spine. Actually, his spine is sort of growing into my uterine wall by the looks of what she saw. I had my anatomy scan at 19w 3d and everything was measuring normally for the most part. Projected weight was 14 oz. Scan yesterday showed that his head/brain was measuring at 25w and some days where I am supposed to be at 22w 2d and his legs and arms at 20w 1d. I know that it is about a 2 week difference and don't know what it really means. It's worrying me and next week I have another scan to recheck because my fluid in the sac was really low. Can low fluid mean smaller growth? Should I really be worried by this? My first was 9lb 2.5 oz at 36w and this one was predicted by my due date, 1lb 4oz at 22w 2d. 
I apologise for the long post. :flower:


----------



## Crayz

cluckerduckie said:


> Hello ladies.
> I have been skimming this thread for a little while and the fact that I might have a small baby doesn't really worry me, but it is the fact that he will be in the hospital for a little while if he is?
> Yesterday, I had a growth scan because when I had my anatomy scan, my midwife didn't tell me that my fluid levels were low. I switched doctors and she went over my medical records and noticed the fluid levels in my sac. My doctor sat in the room with me while I was getting the scan and was pointing out something that has me very worried and eventhough iugr wasn't mentioned, she isn't liking the amount of fluid that is around his spine. Actually, his spine is sort of growing into my uterine wall by the looks of what she saw. I had my anatomy scan at 19w 3d and everything was measuring normally for the most part. Projected weight was 14 oz. Scan yesterday showed that his head/brain was measuring at 25w and some days where I am supposed to be at 22w 2d and his legs and arms at 20w 1d. I know that it is about a 2 week difference and don't know what it really means. It's worrying me and next week I have another scan to recheck because my fluid in the sac was really low. Can low fluid mean smaller growth? Should I really be worried by this? My first was 9lb 2.5 oz at 36w and this one was predicted by my due date, 1lb 4oz at 22w 2d.
> I apologise for the long post. :flower:

Cluckerduckie-I'm so sorry you're going through this. Unfortunately I'm not a doctor so I can't diagnose what's going on with your LO. I never had a problem with fluids, so I can't say if yours being low would be the reason for a small baby. It sounds like you need to write down a list of questions to ask at your next appointment, or call your doctor to ask over the phone.

I can tell you that my daughter started around 2 weeks behind at around 24 weeks, and then by the time she was born, she was almost 4 weeks behind. So she was 34 weeks, but the size of a 30 week fetus. 

I know it's easier said than done, but try not to stress too much just yet. Doctors aren't always right and can be off quite a bit on weight. Plus your LO still has time to catch up. Lots of ladies here had babies that measured small, only to catch later on in the pregnancy.

And the spine issue, I would definitely ask your doctor more about that. Right now it sounds like they're just making an educated guess. Maybe the baby needs to get a little bigger first before they can say for sure?

Keep us posted as to what your progress is!


----------



## Marie131

Hi everyone, just wanted to update that my little Lily Grace was born in the wee hours on Thursday October 18 (sharing a birthday w/ one of her brothers!). It took 3 days for the induction to get me into labour and once I was it was only 50 minutes until she was born! It was a wonderful birth, I got to help catch her as she came out. :) She was born weighing 4lbs2oz and was 18 inches long - she was 36w3d. So far she appears healthy!! We are waiting for results of her chromosome analysis, but there is nothing obvious about her so down syndrome has been virtually ruled out and that is the only one the doctors were concerned about. She is doing really great in the NICU. She needed a few hours of CPAP when she was first born, but has been breathing fine since. She has had many poops and her bowel appears normal! She has been feeding TPM and donor milk while we wait for my milk to come in. We got to try breastfeeding today, but all Lily was interested in was a snuggle (and that was fine w/ me :)). I was discharged today and it was so hard to leave her behind, but I am looking forward to seeing my other kids whom I haven't seen in nearly a week!

I hope the rest of you are well. Vixxen, how did your LO do w/ her heart surgery?


----------



## vixxen

Congrats Marie!:flower:
Dee's surgery went great lol on the 4th attempt:wacko: she had only 2 nights on the picu. Is starting to grow now and all signs are great ,hopefully i will get to take her home soon.


----------



## peagarden

Aaah happy news day. Congrats Marie, wat a lovely name, glad u r all doing well.
So pleased to hear Dee's surgery went well Vixxen, have been thinking about you.
I had 31 week scan on Thursday and all seems well although I think he is the lower end of normal now and I think his growth may be starting to tail off but am 32 weeks now so not too worried and he is 3lbs 5oz. 
Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Marie and Vixxen!!

So glad to hear how well babies are doing :) I am a bit nervous about delivering at 37 weeks-my babies like to bake and are usually late! My last one came early at 38 weeks and was my smallest at 6#9oz. I hope your LOs are home with you soon!

AFM, next and probably last detailed growth U/S tomorrow. Not expecting any different from the small measurements of the femurs-Thursday it was determined my fluid was on the low end at 7.2. Hoping it will be better tomorrow.


----------



## tishtosh

Amazing news Marie and Vixxen, glad to hear things are going so well for both of you :)


----------



## zombiedaisy

Quick update. 

Had another scan on thursday at 25 weeks to check on growth due to two placentas and velamentous cord insertion connecting the two placentas. As of right now, baby was almost 2 pounds and was in the 65th percentile, so that was great news. I have another scan in November, and then come Dec. 6th I have NST twice a week and biophysical once a week. Hoping LO continues to grow well.


----------



## Marie131

Just wanted to update that we are home w/ Lily who is doing fantastic! Her chromosome analysis came back NORMAL!! After many tests, it was determined that her bowel is normal too. So after all these months of worry, it seems I have a healthy little peanut :)


----------



## Firedancer41

Marie131 said:


> Just wanted to update that we are home w/ Lily who is doing fantastic! Her chromosome analysis came back NORMAL!! After many tests, it was determined that her bowel is normal too. So after all these months of worry, it seems I have a healthy little peanut :)


What great news! Welcome home Lily!!!


----------



## tishtosh

Yay great news Marie you must be so pleased!

Im 37 weeks now and am awaiting spontaneous labour! Hope it hurries up, really want to meet my little girl now.


----------



## kelly6407

Hello all!

Update on me....

So baby is growing fine and seems happy in there. I however developed pre eclampsia, bang on 37weeks I had a sore head and floaty dot vision so checked my bp which was high so went to hospital for a check up, my bp was 170/100 when I got there so they kept me in and put me on bp meds. I was in there 3 days till I was stable, but baby is still happy so I'm now on bp meds and check ups to make sure all is still ok and the PE isn't affecting baby. (Which is what caused the iugr is my last baby) this time it's developed late on and caught early so it's not as serious.

But I'm having my planned c section on Friday anyway so not long to wait.


----------



## peagarden

Yay, brilliant news Marie and Vixen.
Wishing you lots of luck Tish Tosh and Kelly.
Hope everyone else is doing well.
We had scan this morning and his growth has gradually started to slow down and is now below 5th percentile so am having steroid shots this weekend to prep for early delivery.
Am 33 week + 3 days today so we r really hoping he will be ok to stay in for a bit longer.
Have another scan on Thursday to check on him.
Just wondering if anyone knows, if I were to have to deliver at 34/35 weeks, could I be induced or is it too early? Would it have to be a c-section at that gestation?
Thanks x


----------



## Firedancer41

Quick update- I had my baby yesterday at 36+1. He weighed in at 4 lb. 8 oz. and is perfect :) they are monitoring his blood sugar as its been low, but we nurse frequently and he is very content.


----------



## peagarden

Congrats Firedancer sounds like u r all doing well :)
x


----------



## kelly6407

Hello all

I had my baby yesterday as planned by c section at 38+6weeks.

However turns out baby did infact have iugr even though my last scan at 32 weeks showed him growing right on track. 
The placenta must have started to deteriorate from then on because he came out weighing 4lb 13oz and they said the placenta looked bad.

But he's here and healthy, just small. Thought all the scans would pick up on iugr but they didn't, they thought he was growing fine and expected a 7lb ish baby.

His name is Leathan and he was born yesterday 2nd nov at 12:58pm


----------



## kelly6407

Peagarden, my friend just got induced at 33weeks. Her waters had gone so they induced her, if it didn't work they were gonna section her but induction did work.


----------



## peagarden

Gosh its all happening this week! Congrats Kelly, the best things come in small packages :)
xxx


----------



## Marie131

Congratulations, Firedancer and Kelly! How are your babies doing? Do they need any nicu time?


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls i just wanted to introduce myself.

I developed high BP at 29 weeks so have Pregnancy induced hypertension so am also on the watch for Pre-E. 

My BP is being medicated. I have twice weekly fetal monitoring appts that check my BP, fluid levels, placenta, umbilical blood flow. Then i also have once fortnightly growth scans. So my next growth scan is on the 9th of Nov (this Friday) but i have no idea what any of the measurements were at the last one i was just told everything was "within range" which i guess is good news.

My umbilical doppler readings have been really good at every check up so i can't imagine having any growth restriction as of yet.

But then again my BP has started to climb this week so maybe we're about to have a new array of problems.

CONGRATULATIONS ON ALL THE NEW BABIES BEING BORN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheska

peagarden said:


> Yay, brilliant news Marie and Vixen.
> Wishing you lots of luck Tish Tosh and Kelly.
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> We had scan this morning and his growth has gradually started to slow down and is now below 5th percentile so am having steroid shots this weekend to prep for early delivery.
> Am 33 week + 3 days today so we r really hoping he will be ok to stay in for a bit longer.
> Have another scan on Thursday to check on him.
> Just wondering if anyone knows, if I were to have to deliver at 34/35 weeks, could I be induced or is it too early? Would it have to be a c-section at that gestation?
> Thanks x



Hi pea, 

I would think it would be a section, especially if he isn't what a 'normal' 34 week baby would weigh. I'll keep everything crossed he has grown some more and they can leave baby in to cook a bit longer. What was your official due date?


----------



## peagarden

Hi Cheska, 
I don't actually mind as long as he is OK, am a bit scared of c section just cos never had one before but it might be nice just to get it over with quickly if u know what I mean!! My actual due date is Dec 18th but we had never planned on getting that far. He was 3lb 13 oz on Friday and had put half a pound on in a fortnight but abdominal circumference hadn't changed.However fluid and dopplers were normal and he is moving fine so am hoping to hang on a bit longer.
How r things going with u? R u still getting regular growth scans? How is your little one doing?
xx


----------



## Cheska

Similar really - last time the abdo hadn't grown as much as they would like in 2 weeks so had to go the week after to check Doppler and fluid. Which were good. Next growth scan is this thurs. Two weeks previous they est the weight at 2lb 13 so hopefully it's over 3lb now :). 

Im most nervous about a section due to not being able to drive for 6 weeks afterwards and if they discharge me and baby stays in for a bit it would do my head in being stuck at home. 

3lb 13 is great, you must be so pleased. Please let me know how you get on. Lots of luck for your next scan x


----------



## peagarden

Oh well we both have scans on Thursday then Cheska. Must update each other to see how they r doing. Wishing you all the best. Do u know if yours is blue or pink?
xx


----------



## Cheska

Yes he's all boy. Will let you know thurs x


----------



## confused87com

argh, i rele hoped not to be posting, things had been going so well but today i measured 4 weeks behind :( now have emergency scan tomorrow to see whats going on, wish me luc
k


----------



## peagarden

good luck confused, how many weeks r u? I have been admitted to hospital but allowed out in between monitoring. Am 35 weeks today so they r gonna try and leave him another week as he seems happy enough but have scan Friday to check him over again.


----------



## confused87com

thanks pea gaden, glad uv got to 35 weeks, im obviously just small as she is measuring fine! 4lb now apparently, so happy :) blood flow thru cord is fine ( once she stopped wiggling it so they cud tell!) best day ever


----------



## Cheska

You've done so well pea. 

Our little boy was born on monday at 33+1 weighing 3lb 11oz. He's doing amazing so proud of him xx


----------



## vermeil

Hello! Just sneaking in to say my son had severe iugr in 2010, he weighed 1lb4oz at birth. Just look at the link in my sig for a (little biased here) beautiful story of iugr and beating the odds.

I know when I was diagnosed I LOVED reading positive stories so I thought I would return the favor 

:flower:


----------



## Crayz

Vermeil, your story is beautiful. Looking at pictures of your LO brought back a lot of emotions from my daughter's time in the NICU. It's weird to think that was 4 months ago already. Time sure does fly!

My daughter was also severe IUGR. I made it to 34 weeks to the day, and she was only 3 lbs. 1 oz. I know how hard it was, and cannot even imagine having a baby a little over 1 lb. You're a very strong woman, and I am so glad you chose his life, because just look how amazing he is!!


----------



## Jox

Crayz ur little girl is beautiful <3


----------



## peagarden

Cheska said:


> You've done so well pea.
> 
> Our little boy was born on monday at 33+1 weighing 3lb 11oz. He's doing amazing so proud of him xx

Awwww, fantastic news Cheska, what a little trooper. U will have to post a photo wen u get a spare minute.
I am on day release again, scan has showed him growing loads now so they were talking about getting him out next week but I reckon they might leave him in another week or so now, who knows! Will keep u posted.
Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## vermeil

Crayz said:


> Vermeil, your story is beautiful. Looking at pictures of your LO brought back a lot of emotions from my daughter's time in the NICU. It's weird to think that was 4 months ago already. Time sure does fly!
> 
> My daughter was also severe IUGR. I made it to 34 weeks to the day, and she was only 3 lbs. 1 oz. I know how hard it was, and cannot even imagine having a baby a little over 1 lb. You're a very strong woman, and I am so glad you chose his life, because just look how amazing he is!!

Thank you Crayz. You are right, time does fly by! It`s been two YEARS and I still get teary talking about my son`s birth and looking at his nicu pictures. 

And yes your daughter is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!! Glad to hear she is doing well :hugs:


----------



## nchris

Congrats Marie! I've not been on since I had my baby 10 weeks ago but I wanted to come on to find out how you went on. I'm so glad your little one is fine. All that worrying we did for nothing! :D x


----------



## Marie131

Thank you, nchris! I too have been trying to keep up with this thread, but its a but hard with a new baby!

So I found out a likely reason why our baby was iugr. She had a very long, hypercoiled umbilical cord, this can cause problems with growth and in our case it did. Just glad she is out and safe now!!


----------



## Betheney

Hiiiiii

My yellow bump turned blue on 21-11-12 our little man Remi was born 1.9kgs (4lbs 3oz) at 33+5 we didn't have another growth scan booked until 34 weeks but my blood pressure from my preeclampsia was being incredibly uncontrollable and the hospital decided enough was enough. I was told I was unfavorable for induction as cervix was posterior, high, 2cm long and closed. So was given Cervadil at 5pm and told I would have my membranes ruptured in the morning and started on the drip. My body and baby had other ideas and he was born at 3:46am very quickly and suddenly. He was breathing straight away but because I was actually still in the maternity ward not a birth suite there was no oxygen tap in the room and he was quickly ran next door to a birth suite with an oxygen tap. But he's doing so well since. I'm so proud and just in love!!!

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/254815_10151331507109468_1304949237_n.jpg


----------



## Marie131

Congratulations betheny! He is beautiful!!


----------



## Dilek

Ladies can i join the thread. This is my 2nd pregnancy, my son was a low birth weight baby 2kg at 39weeks. My small bump and measuring 5 weeks behind went unnoticed till a week before. His a healthy 2 year old now.

This pregnancy ive been having growth scans last one was at 32 weeks and he was perfect weight and measurement. I had a 35week midwife appointment and she measured me at 32 weeks. She believes i havnt grown in 3 weeks. Im in total shock cause i thought i might have a chance of him being normal. I still have a small bump and feel his kicks more than my 1st son. I have a scan tomorrow to see if the midwife is right.

I just thought his movements were really good and strong. How are your babys movements? Some nights he keeps me up and others i sleep like as if im not pregnant. I have hours sometimes where his quite, get a nudge here and there. Im so confused.


----------



## confused87com

hi dilek, i wouldnt necc believe the fundal height, mine is measuring 5 weeks behind, obviously after my little boy was iugr we all paniced, had a scan and turned out she is measuring fine and no problems, i just have a v small bump, my mum says i look 5 months and not 34 weeks!


----------



## Marie131

dilek, your baby could just be sitting low in your pelvis. I agree fundal measurements are not particularly accurate. WRT movement, my IUGR baby was my fourth baby and I did not notice a difference b/n her movements late in pregnancy compared to my big babies. I hope you get reassuring news at your u/s!!!


----------



## destynibaby

hi ladies.. just some words of encouragement!
i was measuring small since 20 weeks, constantly 2-3 weeks behind. his little abdomen always measured between 10th-13th centile, and his head was anywhere from <5 to 43rd centile. I was told to eat more and healthier and rest. That didnt change anything. I was told.. i could have a perfectly healthy yet small baby. They started mentioning taking him around 30 weeks because he might do better on the outside, but every 2 weeks at every growth scan, he would gain just enough to hold me over for another 2 weeks. to make a long story short.. I ended up going 40+3, water broke naturally.. had a 23 hour labor and he was out in 3 pushes. born at exactly 7lbs and 20 inches long.
I was at risk for IUGR but never diagnosed.
Thank you ladies for all your kind words in this thread and I wish the best for your bundles of joy to be.


----------



## confused87com

having said tjat a;; about my bump, now i measure 7 weeks behind and my little one is 5lb at 38 weeks, she appears to have stopped growing around 3 weeks ago. I am gutted that i have to go through this aghain, but so thankful that i have got to term. Im getting steroids and having a c section on friday as im v unfavourable for induction. I think i would have gone overdue any way and then had to have a section so am coming to terms with it.....just wish i hadnt got rid of all mikeys prem clothing"!


----------

